# is motorhoming just a very expensive holiday ?



## stephenpug

we have just sold our motorhome as we worked out the real cost of a holiday
depreciation £5000 a year
insurance £390 a year
hab check £110 a year
service £200 a year
road tax £240 i think a year
storage £500 a year
initial purchase of van £50 £60k
diesel average 25 mpg
+ all the stress of dealing with problems that arise from poor build quality off the dealerships that dont give a toss when they have got your money 
The very least it costs is £6440 a year with out worrying about site fees of an average of £20 a night
So we are off to thailand for 31/2 weeks then france for 2 weeks for under £3500 + there is all the sun holidays for odd weeks away so on these figures its a no brainer to sell her and keep all our initial investment in the bank


----------



## rocky1968

*so ur not a motorhomer*

lifes to short friend enjoy thailand we will keep on motorhoming 10-4 good buddy


----------



## stephenpug

*Re: so ur not a motorhomer*



Shuggy68 said:


> lifes to short friend enjoy thailand we will keep on motorhoming 10-4 good buddy


exactly how many time can you visit france spain or scotland life is to short now we have the funds and opertunity to visit a lot more of the world just from the money the van was costing us every year


----------



## rocky1968

*travel*

horses for courses ppl like the mh ppl dont u not been all over europe i have seen most of europe and china in a truck but as i say ppl like mhoming and ppl dont


----------



## bazzeruk

stephenpug said:


> we have just sold our motorhome as we worked out the real cost of a holiday
> depreciation £5000 a year
> insurance £390 a year
> hab check £110 a year
> service £200 a year
> road tax £240 i think a year
> storage £500 a year
> initial purchase of van £50 £60k
> diesel average 25 mpg
> + all the stress of dealing with problems that arise from poor build quality off the dealerships that dont give a toss when they have got your money
> The very least it costs is £6440 a year with out worrying about site fees of an average of £20 a night
> So we are off to thailand for 31/2 weeks then france for 2 weeks for under £3500 + there is all the sun holidays for odd weeks away so on these figures its a no brainer to sell her and keep all our initial investment in the bank


I do have some sympathy with your post! We are going to give it another year and then make a decision, but I think this shows that motorhoming is not for everyone, but good luck to those who make it work for them.


----------



## stephenpug

*Re: travel*



Shuggy68 said:


> horses for courses ppl like the mh ppl dont u not been all over europe i have seen most of europe and china in a truck but as i say ppl like mhoming and ppl dont


we loved it but when you take of the rose tinted spectacles and think about it,It is a VERY expensive holiday and we can see a lot more and get a lot more for a lot less money


----------



## EEVpilot

I'm surprised your post hasn't been bombarded with disapproving replies, but I think we all know that it is expensive if viewed from your perspective. But it is different to buying a ticket and going to a destination for a few weeks. Most of the pleasure is found during the journey (as I'm sure you know), seeing all the small places, stunning and unexpected scenery and experiencing things you just won't on a "normal" holiday.
Not a cheap holiday, but a fulfilling one and one that can be available all year from your doorstep.........who cares about the cost!!!

Enjoy Thailand -I'm looking forward to some snow up here in SCotland next week

John


----------



## stephenpug

EEVpilot said:


> I'm surprised your post hasn't been bombarded with disapproving replies, but I think we all know that it is expensive if viewed from your perspective. But it is different to buying a ticket and going to a destination for a few weeks. Most of the pleasure is found during the journey (as I'm sure you know), seeing all the small places, stunning and unexpected scenery and experiencing things you just won't on a "normal" holiday.
> Not a cheap holiday, but a fulfilling one and one that can be available all year from your doorstep.........who cares about the cost!!!
> 
> Enjoy Thailand -I'm looking forward to some snow up here in SCotland next week
> 
> John


Like you say we loved motor home holidays and after working the real cost we have come to face the fact that we can get a lot more for our money but if we want to see some of the small villages even the ones we cant get a motorhome thru we can always use the car and stop in posh comfy hotels for less money,we have not taken giving up the motor home lightly but given it a great deal of thought you never know we might win the lottery and buy another one but until that happens we are going to have to slum it and stop in cheaper posh hotels with room service lol :roll:


----------



## aultymer

> depreciation £5000 a year
> insurance £390 a year
> hab check £110 a year
> service £200 a year
> road tax £240 i think a year
> storage £500 a year
> initial purchase of van £50 £60k


Stephen,
All your figures are, thankfully, greater than mine. 
Some motorhomes hold value better than others, my road tax is a lot less than your figure and I don't need storage therefore my figures are closer to your holiday cost. 
This year we have had 3 x long weekend + 2 x 1week breaks plus summer break of 6 weeks. There is no way we could do that by car and hotel for the cost of keeping the van. 
We will be having a 2 week hotel break in Madeira for Christmas but it will mean suffering 2 visits to airport security queues and spending a total of 8 hours cramped in a plane. It will cost more than our 6 week motorhome trip! 
There does appear to be a general feeling that motorhoming gives a cheap holiday and some despair when it is found to be otherwise. 
Motorhomes tend to be a way of life rather than a financial choice. 
Everyone has different needs and pleasures - we tried the yachting life 25 years ago and if you think motorhoming is expensive try keeping a 4 berth boat!!!
Thank goodness we all like different things.


----------



## stephenpug

aultymer said:


> depreciation £5000 a year
> insurance £390 a year
> hab check £110 a year
> service £200 a year
> road tax £240 i think a year
> storage £500 a year
> initial purchase of van £50 £60k
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen,
> All your figures are, thankfully, greater than mine.
> Some motorhomes hold value better than others, my road tax is a lot less than your figure and I don't need storage therefore my figures are closer to your holiday cost.
> This year we have had 3 x long weekend + 2 x 1week breaks plus summer break of 6 weeks. There is no way we could do that by car and hotel for the cost of keeping the van.
> We will be having a 2 week hotel break in Madeira for Christmas but it will mean suffering 2 visits to airport security queues and spending a total of 8 hours cramped in a plane. It will cost more than our 6 week motorhome trip!
> There does appear to be a general feeling that motorhoming gives a cheap holiday and some despair when it is found to be otherwise.
> Motorhomes tend to be a way of life rather than a financial choice.
> Everyone has different needs and pleasures - we tried the yachting life 25 years ago and if you think motorhoming is expensive try keeping a 4 berth boat!!!
> Thank goodness we all like different things.
Click to expand...

got to agree with you i am not having a go at motorhomes we loved it for 7 years but it was getting rather expensive and samey (think thats how you spell it) drive to dover 5 hours wait for the ferry then the crossing then the worry of leaving an expensive motor in a carpark with all the other cars parking 6inch away and smashing their doors into it its just that we want stress free holidays in more exotic locations for cheaper costs you cant blame us for that like i say we love motorhome holidays but your life styles and out looks change and we have just moved on in another stage in our lives,the blog is just to make people think motorhoming is not a bed of roses and if you are not careful it can work out very costly


----------



## loddy

Hotel rooms are for people who can't afford a Motorhome

:wink:


----------



## Jimbost

Yes it makes you think. Motor homing is new to me but the costs are not that different to owning a car. £60k for my car £400 tax 25mpg etc, similar running costs and far greater depreciation. I still plan to have non motor homing holidays and breaks. My kids cost me far more  

Enjoy yourselves, have great fun and bring back great memories.


----------



## listerdiesel

Always worth looking beyond the immediate horizons to see what is out there, there's no real reason to stay with a particular hobby or lifestyle if you find that you are not enjoying it for any reason.

Peter


----------



## stephenpug

listerdiesel said:


> Always worth looking beyond the immediate horizons to see what is out there, there's no real reason to stay with a particular hobby or lifestyle if you find that you are not enjoying it for any reason.
> 
> Peter


We loved the motorhome just didn't realise how expensive our weekends away were till we put pen to paper and worked it out try it,it might shock you it did us


----------



## colpot

Its Horses for Courses.
We recently had a week at Lake Garda in a Hotel. At the end of the week we decided we must go back there - but with the Motorhome. The Hotel was fine but we were tied to Breakfast and evening Meal times which we found restricting. Couple this with a mix up with the transfer back to the Airport and then a two hour delay for the flight home. Also on the way out the case was 1kg overweight so I had to pay a tenner rather than open it in and move stuff to the hand luggage.
I know there is going to come a time when I turn up at the tunnel and there is a delay/cancellation but it hasnt happened yet.
We have weekends away in the UK courtesy of Britstops so only really count the cost of fuel. Our £30k Hymer is worth the same as when we bought it (Depreciation can be a factor in the early years if you buy new but as we bought secondhand not in our case) I guess we are lucky also that we dont need storage either.
We enjoy the freedom of being able to take comfort stops when we need them rather than hunting for facilities and take meal breaks when and where we choose.
There is more to Holidays of all types than the cost involved.
As I said its Horses for Courses.


----------



## jhelm

Depends on all the factors put together doesn't it. We bought a 5 year old camper for 21,000 euro probably still worth 18 or 19. I don't do hab checks, do them myself along with most all repairs other than engine stuff. Have very low cost outdoor parking and rarely use campgrounds. There is no way we could afford to do all that we do with two kids staying in hotels not to mention having to worry about reservations, planning ahead etc. The more expensive new camper is always a temptation, but reading the op note makes me feel our situation is the better one from an economic standpoint. I would like to make those long trips, more back to the US and Tahiti which I love, but just one of those is almost half the purchase cost of our camper. And when they are over they are over.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Our mh was purchased so that we could have weekends away summer holidays etc. As it happens we now have less time usuing it. we do hop on an aeroplane now and again, but look at the queues at the airport. Crammed like uneducated cattle into a coach. Beds that so many other people have slept in. Food that is repetitious. At least you had the mh to sell to fund your new adventures. £60k on a motorhome, thats the price of a house up here. 

The year before we bought our MH we did a tour of Normandy and Brittany. All preboooked hotel accomodation for a couple of nights for each stop. Then a week in a mobile home before returning home.
It was not expensive and one of the best hols Lady p and I have had without kids.

Best of luck (envious)

Dave p


----------



## cheshiregordon

stephenpug said:


> listerdiesel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always worth looking beyond the immediate horizons to see what is out there, there's no real reason to stay with a particular hobby or lifestyle if you find that you are not enjoying it for any reason.
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> We loved the motorhome just didn't realise how expensive our weekends away were till we put pen to paper and worked it out try it,it might shock you it did us
Click to expand...

it makes you wonder how someone can embark on a major purchase (motorhome) without first costing it all out and researching the pros and cons.


----------



## tonyt

I think the answer lies in the word compromise.

I love my motorhoming but I also love my non-motorhoming travel - they can both be very expensive but they can also be more affordable.

You don't have to spend £50k - £60k, ours cost £15k. It's a bit tarnished, quite small and not full of electro-gizmos but we can go anywhere a £50k one can, and I don't over-worry about it getting damaged.

Likewise with non-motorhoming holidays. We like to spend our English winters in the warm African sunshine but there's no way we could afford to do it every year in hotels or on organised package holidays so we just rent a small granny flat and self cater -spending less than we do here in the UK. We also fly Goat Class.

We'd love to drive a shiny new, fully equipped N&B and fly Business Class to our Sheraton Hotel but quite honestly, I prefer the pleasure of making both motorhoming and other travel possible on a limited budget.

When the time comes (bank account too low), I'll be hard pressed to decide which mode of holidaying must go.


----------



## Dill

We have looked at the cost of motor homing against the package holidays / cruises that we used to have many moons ago, and we still prefer our motorhome. I remember years ago we could just pull onto a campsite without booking, can't do that now. So that should tell you something. I think the more one starts looking at the costs, it's time to stop. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## Spiritofherald

I bought my smaller motorhome second-hand and I don't keep it in storage so depreciation is negligible. If I didn't have a motorhome then I'd buy some other sort of vehicle (my last one was a classic car) so insurance etc are much the same. So apart from the initial outlay I don't find using my van too expensive, but then all vehicles can be seen as a luxury to some degree (most of us like to have nice new cars rather than a cheap runaround).


----------



## rayc

Whilst strolling around Poole harbour I have often wondered how much all those yachts bobbing about are costing their owners. I guess the answer is that their owners are prepared to pay the price for their hobby. A lot of hobbies are expensive and cannot be justified in economic terms, follow a Premier league football club home and away for a season and see how much you spend.
Personally I love motor homing and am off to France tomorrow for the 3rd time this year.

Have a great time in Bangkok, I spent a month working their in 1999. I was involved in the Mass Transit sky railway as my company Siemens manufactured the trains and I was a communications engineer.

http://www.bangkok-maps.com/bts.htm


----------



## brockley

jhelm said:


> Depends on all the factors put together doesn't it. We bought a 5 year old camper for 21,000 euro probably still worth 18 or 19. I don't do hab checks, do them myself along with most all repairs other than engine stuff. Have very low cost outdoor parking and rarely use campgrounds. There is no way we could afford to do all that we do with two kids staying in hotels not to mention having to worry about reservations, planning ahead etc. The more expensive new camper is always a temptation, but reading the op note makes me feel our situation is the better one from an economic standpoint. I would like to make those long trips, more back to the US and Tahiti which I love, but just one of those is almost half the purchase cost of our camper. And when they are over they are over.


Ditto


----------



## Blizzard

Fortunately the OP's figures don't reflect our experience and we moved across from caravanning knowing the life style was not a particularly cheap option.

We purchased our first MH when it was 4 months old and have recently traded it in against the current van and lost around £5k in the 3 years of ownership.

Vehicle excise is cheaper than my estate car and storage is free at home.

Can't disagree with the costs of fuel or site fees, but again we choose to use club sites rather than cheaper CLs or CSs, or even free wildcamping. Once the kids stop coming away with us that is likely to change.

Up to the point where we started caravanning and motorhoming, we did the entire long haul and package holiday scene and became just as disillusioned and unhappy with it as the OP seems to be with MHing.

*Stephenpug*, I wish you the best of luck with your latest choice and at least you have tried and enjoyed seven years of the lifestyle and don't have to go through life wondering what it might be like.


----------



## bognormike

When you look at the big capital cost it's expensive. :roll: However, on our Stella2 we lost about £20k in depreciation over 8 years, having bought her at 4 years old. Stella3 was 4.5 years old when we bought her (used) in May, I don't intend trading her in for a few years, so it's an acceptable cost.

We've been to hundreds of places in the Uk and Europe that we wouldn't have even considered without the motorhome, and many of these are not accessible on package holidays or by cheap flights. We keep a detailed log on nights way, and have done 76 nights away this year alone - despite work commtments and Viv's health problems. We've used the van as overnight accommodation when visiting our family, and when going to watch Oxford United! Our daughter and one of our sons have also borrowed Stella3 for a week each. 

Since we've had a motorhome we've only kept one car, the average mileage in the motorhomes is around 6 to 7000 miles depending on where we go in Europe for our main holidays, and I can honestly say there has been nothing "samey" about these trips - yes we've been to several places more than once, but there's a hell of a lot of Europe (and Uk) out there. We also said that each winter we would have a non-motorhome holiday to some sunshine, so we've been on trips to the Canaries and cruises to the Caribbean and to California (where one son lives). The stress and hassle of airports and being cooped up in a plane are not a great attaraction :roll: 

It's a lifestyle choice, and even in the winter we try to get away at least one weekend a month as a break form working at home - and it's now been over 4 weeks since we came back from France, and I've got itchy feet 8)


----------



## Bob45

We are all different. When I spent £45K on ours 7 years ago I never thought of how much it would depreciate. I don't care cos I was buying a dream and every time I start Hymie up I still get the same thrill. Since then we have toured Europe and the UK extensively and loved it. We bought a change of lifestyle for maybe 4 months of the year in total while still enjoying our home life as well. We also have had the odd conventional holiday by plane etc but give me the van every time.
Yes it costs to insure, tax, fuel and service but when I think of the views I have had from my front window I really don't care. We have just come back from 7 weeks touring Devon and Dorset with site fees around £700. Expensive?

Bob


----------



## DABurleigh

When extolling the virtues of caravanning to a work colleague with young children he took the time to do the sums meticulously, concluding that for him spending on Travelodges for his family was far cheaper. I couldn't dispute his figures at all.

Since then, as with many purchases, I simply acknowledge that it is much more a human, emotional decision. If you prefer the camping lifestyle (in whatever form) and can afford it, that's what you do.

For me, I will always cherish spending my free time in a balance between:

a) motorhoming in the UK and Europe (probably no further afield than Italy - while working we can't get further afield than France and Germany!);

b) an apartment in a sunny waterside location (and a cruise or two may be a variant of this, though hasn't yet been);

c) Chilling at home.

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj

Sensibly speaking I think if you are restrained by a fortnight and a few weekends holiday a year a motorhome is too much capital to sit there doing nothing for most of the time.

But, sitting there doing nothing it is still a gateway to freedom, so how much is that smile deep inside worth when you think about what you could be doing?! 

My wife and I lived in our camper from Nov 08 to I think Feb this year, that would have been quite expensive in a Travelodge  Travelodges are also not usually in deserts, mountain tops, remote lighthouses, deserted beaches etc  Since then we've avoided going back to work, breaking my foot badly didn't help.

But last month to cheer myself up and as a last hurrah before 20 years of commuting starts, we went around Sweden, Finland and Norway in a tent. A tent is cheap, so no big savings dent!

The tent we had was a little small, so I bought a bigger, but still weatherproof 3+ season thing and set off in our 55mpg car. The tent turned out to be very stable but really cold, too much venting, so I had to buy a warmer tent in Stockholm which cost a fortune! The wet weather meant we quite often used huts at campsites to dry out. The season meant most campsites were shut, forcing several hotel stops.

By the time we got back after 4 weeks and 5k miles it would have been cheaper in our 10mpg camper!!! And we wouldn't have been back yet, since there are so many fab places to park up for free we would have gone a lot slower!


----------



## teemyob

*fence*

I could write for ever on this subject.

We have just for the third year, hired a Luxury Villa in Spain. Was cheaper than taking the motorhome.

However, I think your figures are a bit off mine.

First motorhome:

£29,000 cost, private sale 8,000. sold 3 1/2 years later, 36,000 miles as a trade-in to a dealer for £28,750 (Depreciation £72 a year. Our RFL has always been £165. Insurance £300-£500 inc breakdown. Costs for repairs and service, under £1500.

Drove all over Europe. Skiing in the Pyrenees, up to the Arctic circle. Through the longest road tunnel in the world and over the highest road bridge. Long hot summer weeks on the med.

Had Free weeks on a Spa resort in holland and many cheap and some expensive trips.

But as you say, there are lots of things you can do with the same money.

For me, France and Germany are the places to tour in a motorhome. So much easier with Aires and Stelplatz. But for us, who still work. That means a trek down to Dover or Harwhich. Or again, Hull which we prefer.

The thing I like about motorhome/camper travel is the variety of people you meet. In the main very friendly and helpful people. Once met a wealthy Swiss family who preferred to motorhome than most holidays.

Problem with hotels is that they can be frequented by either very pretentious people or folk you would prefer to try and steer clear of.

Villas are very cheap these days, but not much appeal to most if they are alone or a couple.

We too are looking to sell and take different holidays. A client of mine has offered us his Barbados apartment for free and that is worth exploring!.

But will possibly continue with a smaller camper for travels and weekends.

Good luck.

TM


----------



## Rosbotham

Blizzard said:


> Fortunately the OP's figures don't reflect our experience and we moved across from caravanning knowing the life style was not a particularly cheap option.


Other way around for me. The OP's figures are broadly in line with my experience (other than insurance). When I was using the motorhome 3 weekends in 4, plus 2 or 3 longer holidays away per year, the numbers added up. Now I have neither the time nor inclination to go away as much, it becomes a very expensive business on a £ per night basis.

So my motorhome's gone into Todd's showroom to be sold, and I'll be buying a 2nd hand caravan. It'll be nice to get away every month or two, but the cost is far more palatable when it's only £10k of capital tied up rather than £30-40k. I'll lose flexibilty, but for my usage pattern it makes sense. And in truth, whisper it, but there's a heck of a lot more space in them too.

I can't understand people who spend £40-50k on a van then only use it for an annual family holiday. I know from putting my own van in & out of storage that there are a heck of a lot of people....based on a sample of 50 probably a majority...who do that. Bizarre; must have money to burn.


----------



## VanFlair

From our experiences a caravan is cheaper to run than a motorhome and still gives you much of the freedom (that is assuming that you are already running a decent sized car that will tow). There are some advantages with caravans that you dont get with motorhomes and vice versa of course.

End of the day you pays your money and takes your choice YES motorhomes are expensive so just use it more and the sums get better BUT what price do you put on the freedom.

Just for the record we are not going back to "the dark side".


Martin


----------



## raynipper

It's horses for courses innit?

If it's your passion and pleasure and you can afford it why not?
I probably spend more per annum on my computer and internet supplier than my motorhome. 

I'm sure we could all tie up far more money in collecting stamps, art or playing golf.

But there is no need to dive in the deep end and shellout big bucks as the op did whatever your passion.
My motorhome is worth a little less than when we bought and costs on average £300 a year to sit in my barn. You could spend that on one flight for only one family member.

Ray.


----------



## rugbyken

The math's figures change according to outlay & depreciation, and time available to use it we bought a used bessacar 18 months ago when I took semi retirement and we have spent 147 nights away in her so far, I paid just over 30k for her and we have done 17000 miles in that time,
The original owner had her for 4 years and had done 10000 mls. So he had paid over 50k for her lost 20k and only done 2500 per year , I always say to folks if you haven't the time to use it then its a very expensive toy sitting on the drive ,
This year we had our first longish trip still only 7 weeks away round the algarve 3500 mls in total and a lot of diesel if it wasn't for mum in a home would have been for 5/6 months same ferry crossing,tolls,diesel etc .


----------



## teemyob

*brother*



Rosbotham said:


> Blizzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately the OP's figures don't reflect our experience and we moved across from caravanning knowing the life style was not a particularly cheap option.
> 
> 
> 
> Other way around for me. The OP's figures are broadly in line with my experience (other than insurance). When I was using the motorhome 3 weekends in 4, plus 2 or 3 longer holidays away per year, the numbers added up. Now I have neither the time nor inclination to go away as much, it becomes a very expensive business on a £ per night basis.
> 
> So my motorhome's gone into Todd's showroom to be sold, and I'll be buying a 2nd hand caravan. It'll be nice to get away every month or two, but the cost is far more palatable when it's only £10k of capital tied up rather than £30-40k. I'll lose flexibilty, but for my usage pattern it makes sense. And in truth, whisper it, but there's a heck of a lot more space in them too.
> 
> I can't understand people who spend £40-50k on a van then only use it for an annual family holiday. I know from putting my own van in & out of storage that there are a heck of a lot of people....based on a sample of 50 probably a majority...who do that. Bizarre; must have money to burn.
Click to expand...

My Brother has a caravan.

Got Shafted by a Caravan dealer in Glossop (He seems to like this as he is a regular customer). RRP Was £12,500 but purchase prices was £25k. He is paying it off over 10 years and will end up costing him something like £40,000. That was before the loans were regulated and had a big shake up.

He uses it a couple of times a year. In that year he will also rent a static or two.

Madness!

TM


----------



## nicholsong

aultymer said:


> depreciation £5000 a year
> insurance £390 a year
> hab check £110 a year
> service £200 a year
> road tax £240 i think a year
> storage £500 a year
> initial purchase of van £50 £60k
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen,
> All your figures are, thankfully, greater than mine.
> Some motorhomes hold value better than others, my road tax is a lot less than your figure and I don't need storage therefore my figures are closer to your holiday cost.
> This year we have had 3 x long weekend + 2 x 1week breaks plus summer break of 6 weeks. There is no way we could do that by car and hotel for the cost of keeping the van.
> We will be having a 2 week hotel break in Madeira for Christmas but it will mean suffering 2 visits to airport security queues and spending a total of 8 hours cramped in a plane. It will cost more than our 6 week motorhome trip!
> There does appear to be a general feeling that motorhoming gives a cheap holiday and some despair when it is found to be otherwise.
> Motorhomes tend to be a way of life rather than a financial choice.
> Everyone has different needs and pleasures - we tried the yachting life 25 years ago and if you think motorhoming is expensive try keeping a 4 berth boat!!!
> Thank goodness we all like different things.
Click to expand...

I am with 'aultymer' on this in that my costs are a lot less than the OP quoted. My particular difference is the depreciation figure. I bought a quality MH (N+B Arto) 3 years ago for 27,500 pounds and I am sure I could sell it for more than 20,000. My other costs are also less, so my annual cost is half what was quoted.

In comparing costs of hotel holidays one has to take account of meals out, car hire etc.

I am posting here so that potential MHers can see that it does not have to cost what was quoted.

Geoff


----------



## gj1023

This thread is a good one for a newbie to read, it shows how different we all are , in respect of motorhoming and how we go about it.

Myself, when I was retired, I bought a low profile which in all honesty was underused. So when circumstances changed I sold it and lost money. I then bought my Symbol. Now it is used as a sole vehicle and used several times a week and when needed as a motorhome. Cost wise now are not much different to running a car , driving wise the same, parks and goes anywhere. Overall my experience is one of disillusionment turning into happiness as I found a motorhome that works for us and my small pension.

Gary


----------



## Mrplodd

I have never considered motorhome ownership to be a cost effective means of holidaying for the reasons guiven by the OP.

We, and I suspect many others, bought a motorhome more as a lifestyle choice, a bit like motorcylists that buy tractors, (sorry I mean Harley Davidson's) to ride.

We like the ability to shut the front door climb aboard and whizz(??) off to wherever takes OUR fancy and do exactly WHAT we want WHEN we want, rather than being beholden to what a holiday company has decided we want to do.

If you add up the purchase cost and ongoing costs a motorhome is a costly bit of kit and is simply not a cost effective means of holidaying. There are however an AWFUL lot of them about  

However we have, over the years, had very many enjoyable breaks of varying duration as far afield as Norway, and met many interesting people. We made a concious decision, as far as possible to get away in it at LEAST once a month in order to justify (to ourselves) the costs involved. 

At least with a MH you do have a (depreciating) capital asset.

I am not saying the OP is right or wrong, he has obviously decided he no longer wishes to partake of this particular hobby and moved on. That (hopefully) means his MH will be available for someone else to enjoy over the next few years


----------



## gaz44

if we only used our van for holidays, maybe it would be expensive.
we use our van most weeks, every month, for shows we attend,
so it suits us fine. 
for us personally thailand and elsewhere would be a problem, as we have three dogs, so this is the life we choose.

our van costs are affordable, whereas being airline staff, my trips to say thailand, would be very minimal indeed, each to there own i say, and thank god not everyone wants a motorhome as its hard enough to park some times already


----------



## GROUNDHOG

No two people will ever give the same answer or have the same costs, our first two motorhomes we bought secondhand and sold both at a profit, last one we bought new and lost about £10k over the six years we owned it.

Current van we have probably lost £10K in six months but we wanted it, could afford it so we did it knowing that would be the case.

Value for money, on a secondhand van it might be on a new one not for us!

Would we be without one, no way!!


----------



## Wupert

stephenpug said:


> we have just sold our motorhome as we worked out the real cost of a holiday
> depreciation £5000 a year
> insurance £390 a year
> hab check £110 a year
> service £200 a year
> road tax £240 i think a year
> storage £500 a year
> initial purchase of van £50 £60k
> diesel average 25 mpg
> + all the stress of dealing with problems that arise from poor build quality off the dealerships that dont give a toss when they have got your money
> The very least it costs is £6440 a year with out worrying about site fees of an average of £20 a night
> So we are off to thailand for 31/2 weeks then france for 2 weeks for under £3500 + there is all the sun holidays for odd weeks away so on these figures its a no brainer to sell her and keep all our initial investment in the bank


This year we have had

6 weeks in Croatia

6 weeks in France

2 weeks in West Wales and various other short breaks

We have had our home comforts... been able to take our dog.. been able to move on at leisure. Met so many like minded Europeans.

We are off next week to devon for ......it depends on the weather

To us its equally a no brainer.

What we found with hotel hols was we never really met anyone with motor home hols we remain in touch with a number of great people.


----------



## Gretchibald

The OP's logic is sound. Wish I was more of an outgoing join the party and have fun type of person but I'm not and without wanting to make myself too much of a weirdo on here let's just say that being a hermit on wheels is in my comfort zone.


----------



## shreksnr

We sold our Motorcycle and trailer, and bought our camper with the money, no more putting up tent ect , we miss the comardery of biking but enjoy the comfort of the motorhome. It is true the cost of fuel is more but no storage fees or hab check do my own wrenching if possible. So far we are happy but who knows what in the future.


----------



## ardgour

If we did everything in life on a 'cost effectiveness' basis we would never go to a live concert (buy the CD for £10 or £60+ for 2 tickets) go out for a meal (I can cook the same at home for a few pounds) or buy those little luxuries in life.
Owning a MH is not for everyone but the freedom of having my own bed, bathroom and kitchen wherever I go is to me priceless  
If we don't spend and enjoy it now then our kids will just fritter it away on their own little luxuries when we are gone - we worked hard to earn the money so we are going to spend it.
Anyway I detest the cattle market feel of airports

Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass

My MH is priceless to me - I too hate airports. It gives me 17 days away in France and numerous weekends in lovely UK. It has opened up a world of new friends and healthier lifestyle.

It worked out cheaper for us than four adults in school holidays but now we are a twosome it is just pure bliss.

We celebrate our Silver Wedding in a couple of years and I was toying with the idea of a deserted beach in paradise but now am thinking for the same price of a week it could be 3 weeks in glorious Italy.

I prefer quality AND quantity! lol

Greenie


----------



## bazzeruk

Gretchibald said:


> The OP's logic is sound. Wish I was more of an outgoing join the party and have fun type of person but I'm not and without wanting to make myself too much of a weirdo on here let's just say that being a hermit on wheels is in my comfort zone.


We are with you - not interested in the camaraderie - not being weirdos, just another way of motorhoming.

Bazzer


----------



## stephenpug

I think I have opened a can of worms with this post. Bot I am not nocking motorhoming we absolutely loved it some of the best holidays we have ever had but the experience we had from the dealership we purchased it from put a damper on the whole thing as I said earlier they take a lot of money off you then couldn't give a toss,any way it started to grate on me and the more I thought about the way they treated us the more I got to dislike the van till it has got to the point that I hated it then I started to add the costs up and took a big loss on the selling price just to get rid of it ( there is nothing wrong with it now some one got a bargain) Dealerships seem to do just as they like no other industry would get away with it but we just do the English thing and take it on the chin.Maybe when I retire and have more time to get full usage out of a motorhome I might take the plunge again but be more choosy who I buy it from. But for now the money is in the bank and we can afford to add to it and take foreign holidays so it is what is right for us at this stage in our lives.But honestly we loved motorhoming it's just the cost and bad experience with dealerships that has changed our views but the best of luck and enjoyment to you all with your vans


----------



## CurlyBoy

Having thoroughly enjoyed motorhoming for forty years after doing the package tour bit, I would not go back to that style of holiday, but as many people have commented horses for courses, neither of our children or our five grandchildren have any interest in MH'ing, no matter how often we bore them with our tales. I personally believe it comes down to doing what you can with the money you have available and for us 10/12 weeks every year in France can only be accomplished in the MH. Plus we enjoy the freedom of waking in the morning and deciding whether to stay or go on to pasture new, something that would not be easy without the MH. Having said all that I can foresee a time when we will probably sell the MH and opt for renting a flat or gite in France with the car as transport. But we certainly wont be going back to organised package tour holidays, and certainly not to third world countries, I am still after nearly forty years a lover of everything French 
  

curlyboy


----------



## MrWez

My wife and I talked about this post this morning and whilst I can see the OP's pov, for me there's more to it than counting the pennies.

Whilst discussing this post I said I wish we'd been away more often this year but we both work full time, we are restricted to school holidays and our daughter is of the age where she's either taking exams, revising for exams or has a major piece of coursework due in so we possibly couldn't get away more often. Then my wife pointed out that we'd taken two holidays, a long weekend, a mini-break and several weekends away in the MH and that on average 1 night in every 7 is spent in the MH, so we don't seem to do too badly after all.

We bought our first MH with some money my wife inherited, we had toyed with the idea of taking the family to Australia but being campers but fed up with tents we decided on a MH, the Australian holiday would have been a long distant memory (albeit a great one no doubt), we are still MH'ing. Some of our best memories we have as a family revolve around time away in the MH, I wouldn't, couldn't swap them for anything!

A few years ago I changed jobs and wasn't sure how much holiday would be available to me so we booked late and took a fly-drive holiday to maximise the time away, don't get me wrong, we had a great time, but I really wished we'd taken the MH, I really missed the flexibility (and the fact that I couldn't bring any goodies back).

We are really looking forward to the time we can go gallivanting all over Europe where the fancy takes us but until then I'll try and make the most of the MH'ing lifestyle and getting away as often as I can. I think getting away often is the key.

Good luck with your trip to Thailand, I hope you enjoy it, I really do but I can't help but think a little piece of your heart will be hankering for your MH.

MrWez


----------



## stephenpug

MrWez said:


> My wife and I talked about this post this morning and whilst I can see the OP's pov, for me there's more to it than counting the pennies.
> 
> Whilst discussing this post I said I wish we'd been away more often this year but we both work full time, we are restricted to school holidays and our daughter is of the age where she's either taking exams, revising for exams or has a major piece of coursework due in so we possibly couldn't get away more often. Then my wife pointed out that we'd taken two holidays, a long weekend, a mini-break and several weekends away in the MH and that on average 1 night in every 7 is spent in the MH, so we don't seem to do too badly after all.
> 
> We bought our first MH with some money my wife inherited, we had toyed with the idea of taking the family to Australia but being campers but fed up with tents we decided on a MH, the Australian holiday would have been a long distant memory (albeit a great one no doubt), we are still MH'ing. Some of our best memories we have as a family revolve around time away in the MH, I wouldn't, couldn't swap them for anything!
> We loved the motorhome way of life (even the long walks to the shops) but like I said you need to pick who you purchase it of carefully unfortunately we made the wrong one which ate away at me like a cancer so much that I got to hate our van if you pm me I will tell you why and you will then understand my reasons for letting it go . But never say never and when I carm down in a few years we might get another one lol
> 
> A few years ago I changed jobs and wasn't sure how much holiday would be available to me so we booked late and took a fly-drive holiday to maximise the time away, don't get me wrong, we had a great time, but I really wished we'd taken the MH, I really missed the flexibility (and the fact that I couldn't bring any goodies back).
> 
> We are really looking forward to the time we can go gallivanting all over Europe where the fancy takes us but until then I'll try and make the most of the MH'ing lifestyle and getting away as often as I can. I think getting away often is the key.
> 
> Good luck with your trip to Thailand, I hope you enjoy it, I really do but I can't help but think a little piece of your heart will be hankering for your MH.
> 
> MrWez


----------



## aldra

I think motor homing is expensive

But it depends on like for like

Now retired we can spend much longer

Two months, 3,000 miles of fuel, campsites and free aires
We rarely eat out so don't count food cost

Would like to travel more flexibility so are now thinking of a scooter to enable us to see more in the areas we stay

It would be cheaper to spend 2/3weeks on a package holiday but I hate hotels and airports

Albert now cooking on the BBQ 3 metres from the main road, Floyd would be proud, and he can see the envy in the eyes of the passing drivers
:lol: 

We are having cassoulet with duck


----------



## aldra

I think motor homing is expensive

But it depends on like for like

Now retired we can spend much longer

Two months, 3,000 miles of fuel, campsites and free aires
We rarely eat out so don't count food cost

Would like to travel more flexibility so are now thinking of a scooter to enable us to see more in the areas we stay

It would be cheaper to spend 2/3weeks on a package holiday but I hate hotels and airports

Albert now cooking on the BBQ 3 metres from the main road, Floyd would be proud, and he can see the envy in the eyes of the passing drivers
:lol: 

We are having cassoulet with duck

Aldra


----------



## Vancouver

Having just taken to motorhoming after 25 years of owning yachts, I have some empathy with the OP!

It costs a rediculous amount just to park a yacht, if I were to calculate the cost of use per hour over the last four years it would make your eyes water! But, our many sailing friends find it difficult to understand why we have changed to a motorhome. If you want bad service and huge bills, buy a boat!

I have to say that whilst we bought our motor home from one of the more reputable dealers, the service we have received was bordering on abysmal, they even managed to register the vehicle in the wrong colour and at an incorrect address, they failed miserably in preparing the vehicle despite having three weeks to pdi it and add the extras we specified!
We spent a not inconsiderable sum and havn't even received a follow up phone call to see if everything is ok. And this is from a recently appointed dealer! I am very dissapointed but do not intend to let that spoil my enjoyment, 6 weeks of ownership, 3500 miles the best part of three weeks in France and only one weekend at home. I cant wait to get away again!

Depreciation is only relavent if you count the vehicle as an asset, I take the view that the money is spent, whatever I get when I sell it will be a bonus.

So far, we have met interesting friendly people who are enjoying themselves, none have recounted a tail of how they survived their last holiday unlike most yachtsmen!

Some times a change is as good as a rest, I sincearly hope the OP will be as happy with his new choice as we are with motorhoming!


----------



## bigcats30

So without the cost of depreciation (which only effects you when you sell) its actually cheap.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

The figures you quote on the OP are no doubt accurate as far as you are concerned, on the other hand for me they are totally off the scale.

Each year we spend on average 5 months in the van all over the UK and the Continent and next August we are going away for 11 months only coming back for the MOT the following July. So a motorhome has to be one of the most cost effective way of doing things for me.. If I had a caravan it would mean using campsites as wild camping is not really suitable with a caravan, and to do it using hotels when you do not know where you are going to be on a day by day basis especially when you take your pet along for the trip and never mind the fishing tackle, boat and engine...

A motor home is a lifestyle choice, some can have that lifestyle choice for not much money, others spend a fortune it all depends on your circumstances and at what point you are in your life, whether you have the time to spare being older, or doing it when you are young as a lifetime adventure.

We have camped all our lives, then we bought the motorhome, do we miss prating around putting tents up, no way!. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## barryd

Taking aside the cost for a minute. If anybody can tell me of any other way of seeing Europe (and beyond) in such a free and easy fashion as we do now then Im all ears.

Even if I was a multi millionaire (and Im not) how could you do it? Even Simon Cowell couldn't turff up in the splendid little French village where we are right now and automatically find somewhere to stay. Nor could he arrive 7000ft up an Alp and say to himself "Oh! Nice view, ill stop here the night". Well he could if he had a motorhome!  There is no other way.

We are currently nearly five months out on this trip and its cost us less than £5000 so far. In the past Ive spent that on a two week villa holiday for two although to be fair Mrs D is still partial to those.  

The memories we have are priceless and actually flipping cheap! our overnight costs so far over five months are currently running at under £3 a night. There is the odd suprise like a broken axle one year at £2.5k and some damp work last winter at £1400 but thats been the only major stuff over four years in a 16 year old Kontiki.

I also come from a boating background and they really are holes in the water you throw money into. Mrs D didn't use ours so it was just a very expensive pub really for me and my mates. Actually. I miss it!  

Anyway ill definitely be keeping ours if for no other reason as to go to a meet to see Aldra, Albert and SHADOW on their scooter!


----------



## stephenpug

barryd said:


> Taking aside the cost for a minute. If anybody can tell me of any other way of seeing Europe (and beyond) in such a free and easy fashion as we do now then Im all ears.
> 
> Even if I was a multi millionaire (and Im not) how could you do it? Even Simon Cowell couldn't turff up in the splendid little French village where we are right now and automatically find somewhere to stay. Nor could he arrive 7000ft up an Alp and say to himself "Oh! Nice view, ill stop here the night". Well he could if he had a motorhome!  There is no other way.
> 
> We are currently nearly five months out on this trip and its cost us less than £5000 so far. In the past Ive spent that on a two week villa holiday for two although to be fair Mrs D is still partial to those.
> 
> The memories we have are priceless and actually flipping cheap! our overnight costs so far over five months are currently running at under £3 a night. There is the odd suprise like a broken axle one year at £2.5k and some damp work last winter at £1400 but thats been the only major stuff over four years in a 16 year old Kontiki.
> 
> I also come from a boating background and they really are holes in the water you throw money into. Mrs D didn't use ours so it was just a very expensive pub really for me and my mates. Actually. I miss it!
> 
> Anyway ill definitely be keeping ours if for no other reason as to go to a meet to see Aldra, Albert and SHADOW on their scooter!


For god sake dont you give up Barry I enjoy reading and laughing out loud at your adventures lol keep on trucking mate


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Taking aside the cost for a minute. If anybody can tell me of any other way of seeing Europe (and beyond) in such a free and easy fashion as we do now then Im all ears.
> 
> Even if I was a multi millionaire (and Im not) how could you do it? Even Simon Cowell couldn't turff up in the splendid little French village where we are right now and automatically find somewhere to stay. Nor could he arrive 7000ft up an Alp and say to himself "Oh! Nice view, ill stop here the night". Well he could if he had a motorhome!  There is no other way.
> 
> We are currently nearly five months out on this trip and its cost us less than £5000 so far. In the past Ive spent that on a two week villa holiday for two although to be fair Mrs D is still partial to those.
> 
> The memories we have are priceless and actually flipping cheap! our overnight costs so far over five months are currently running at under £3 a night. There is the odd suprise like a broken axle one year at £2.5k and some damp work last winter at £1400 but thats been the only major stuff over four years in a 16 year old Kontiki.
> 
> I also come from a boating background and they really are holes in the water you throw money into. Mrs D didn't use ours so it was just a very expensive pub really for me and my mates. Actually. I miss it!
> 
> Anyway ill definitely be keeping ours if for no other reason as to go to a meet to see Aldra, Albert and SHADOW on their scooter! [
> 
> Barry
> 
> You have a way of expressing things which, in the case of this debate, is spot on to my attitude (not everyone else's I accept)
> 
> Well done Barry
> 
> Geoff


----------



## simandme

As soon as you starting work out costs for hobbies, then it is time to move on....thankfully the OH hasn't worked out how much I cost him :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Please keep us posted with your trip in Thailand - any good campsites etc that you see. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking aside the cost for a minute. If anybody can tell me of any other way of seeing Europe (and beyond) in such a free and easy fashion as we do now then Im all ears.
> 
> Even if I was a multi millionaire (and Im not) how could you do it? Even Simon Cowell couldn't turff up in the splendid little French village where we are right now and automatically find somewhere to stay. Nor could he arrive 7000ft up an Alp and say to himself "Oh! Nice view, ill stop here the night". Well he could if he had a motorhome!  There is no other way.
> 
> We are currently nearly five months out on this trip and its cost us less than £5000 so far. In the past Ive spent that on a two week villa holiday for two although to be fair Mrs D is still partial to those.
> 
> The memories we have are priceless and actually flipping cheap! our overnight costs so far over five months are currently running at under £3 a night. There is the odd suprise like a broken axle one year at £2.5k and some damp work last winter at £1400 but thats been the only major stuff over four years in a 16 year old Kontiki.
> 
> I also come from a boating background and they really are holes in the water you throw money into. Mrs D didn't use ours so it was just a very expensive pub really for me and my mates. Actually. I miss it!
> 
> Anyway ill definitely be keeping ours if for no other reason as to go to a meet to see Aldra, Albert and SHADOW on their scooter! [
> 
> Barry
> 
> You have a way of expressing things which, in the case of this debate, is spot on to my attitude (not everyone else's I accept)
> 
> Well done Barry
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well the wheels will probably drop off tomorrow or we'll be killed to death in the lazy French village by the Cherente Mad Axe Man! 8O
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary1944

I too hanker after the dream holiday in Thailand by white sand and a warm azure sea. Balmy evenings with the cocktails in hand......!

But,we bought a m/home as a retirement present to ourselves and have loved it. I suppose as caravanners for 25+ years we knew what to expect. Also a couple of holidays renting RV's in the Canadian Rockies helped us make our minds up. No, we haven't really missed the long haul (very long in some cases) holidays. We get away a fair bit and like to keep trying different destinations. So far it's included France, Belgium, Holland,Luxembourg, Germany, Italy and off to Spain in Jan next year. Done 20,000 miles in 3 years, and hope to do many more.

For us it was a lifestyle decision. We could go where we wanted when we wanted. Get up when we felt like it and eat when we felt like it. we don't have to fit in with anyone else's timetable, just do what we want when we want. OK it may have cost us nearly £50K to buy, but it has been worth it to us. I don't think we will ever buy another, but in 10 or so years time who knows what we will do?

For now we love it, and from comments on here know many others do too. May it long continue.

Gary.


----------



## StewartJ

Thanks to the OP for a thought provoking post reading all the replies has been something of a revelation. As others we have not considered the depreciation angle it is of no real concern, had I wanted a return I would have invested the cash.

Recently retired after almost 50 years in the Merchant Navy, have spent many a weariesome hour in airports over the years joining and leaving ships all over the world. Then of course package holidays, busy airports security and all the hassle. I was actually on route to a holiday in Mexico over New York state when 9/11 kicked off, we were rerouted to Halifax Nova Scotia, 5 days on a university gymnasium floor with all the other holiday makers. And since the added security measures and restrictions.

If I never see another airport it won't bother me, give me the freedom of a motor-home any day. We have not ventured abroad yet, hopefully next year we have now covered 13000+ miles touring the UK since purchasing the MH, met some wonderful like minded folk, visited some wonderful (and not so) camp sites in odd corners of our beautiful country all through the year roaming wherever the fancy takes us.

Now sitting on a lovely little CL on the North Northumberland coast a stones throw from Holy Island causeway, the weather is dreary and misty with a light NE breeze absolutely perfect conditions for a "fall" of migrant birds (we are birders) bring it on. Couldn't do this on a whim on a package holiday!


----------



## jonah999

Motorhoming wins every time - I have a wife and two young children (8 and 10 years old) and the experiences and adventures we have had in our motorhome are invaluable. Been skiing twice this year (feb and April) in the van and had a brilliant time on a budget. Mixing it with campsites and wild camping. The van gives us the flexibility and opportunity to go on holidays we would be unable to do if we had to rely on travel agents and hotels. The kids love it. So relaxing. We load it with everything and off we go. Last year during a trip through France we decided at the last minute to visit Eurodisney. We parked overnight by the main entrance at 20 Euros a night and then visited Paris. Wouldn't have done that without the motorhome!!!


----------



## HermanHymer

This has been and interesting thread with many points of view but IMHO a motorhome represents - F R E E D O M to go where, when and for how long at reasonable cost so those without major commitments ... like work (ugh!)

After 39 1/2 years in offices, the last 13 in a blue screened, blue carpeted Dilbert cubicle, amongst 200 other blue Dilbert cubicles, a 10-minute walk to the window, I reconnect with the earth every time I set out in my van. My heart gets the jitters from the excitement when I get the steering wheel in my hands. I just love it and suffer separation anxiety when I have to put Herman away for the winter. I keep thinking I should do some winter trips one year but then I remember that I spent 46 years in Africa and I'm a total wuss when the temp drops below 15 degrees. But I read with envy bordering on ugly green jealousy the threads about skiing trips!

I have often pondered what is it in our cell memories/genes that drives so many of us out onto the open road?

Viv


----------



## teemyob

*Through Forum*

Through this Forum (Maxine and Hands - Den Haag)

We got a free week at Klein Vink At Christmas (four of us, we went just after Christmas).
Used Eurotunnel to get there (Tesco Deals)
Stena Line to come back (Tesco Deals (deals were not limited at the time so we had all meals paid for)).

Total cost of week away was 850 miles in Fuel and Running cost. Estimate this at the time to be £300.

So £75 per person per week. Not bad for a Eurotunnel/Ferry Trip to the Beautiful Netherlands countryside.

If we go skiing, usually stay for free. Once took more than we could sleep and the cheapest hotel room available was £90 a night, High Range Motel Aviemore.

TM


----------



## barryd

This thread kept me awake last night pondering the real figure four years in Hank the Tank has cost me.

Up until 2008 when the recession hit I was a successful business man. (yes I know, fun loving idiot, who would believe it). Now Im semi retired at 46. Gone are the £5000 villa holidays, sports cars and boats and I make a pittance compared to before we got the van. I could have tried harder, got stuck in and worked my fingers to the bone along with everyone else who felt the backlash of the financial crisis but no. We, rightly or wrongly decided to scale it all down, get frugal and spend more than half our lives in a van.

I may be poorer financially now but by God have we had some fun. If the phone rings or I get a job now I cringe and swear! This travelling malarkey is addictive and Im so used to it now I don't want to do anything else. So really our real cost is probably much more than I dare to imagine but then if I dropped down dead tomorrow I could check out with a smile on my face knowing that we were so lucky and privileged to be able to do what we have done while still (almost) young.

Now, does anyone need an IT consultant for the winter as I need some cash for next years trip? :lol: Got my own transport and accommodation so can go anywhere!!


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Now, does anyone need an IT consultant for the winter as I need some cash for next years trip? :lol: Got my own transport and accommodation so can go anywhere!!


If I needed one or even knew what an IT consultant was, you could park up here Barry... :?

Ray.


----------



## Hawcara

Barry puts it very well and I just wish I had his courage to do that which he is doing.

I now drive a bus for a living, not a main choice but it's a job. We go away in the van once a month for a few days and on main holidays, We love it, even for one night. What would the money do in the bank?

We lived in Australia for a while and flew all over the shop. I hated it, the airports, delays, the food etc. When we came back to the UK, we did not get on a plane for 3 years, if we get held up at a port, so what, I'm in my own space!

Most of all it's the one hobby that my wife and I can do together and take an equal part and if we decide to pack it in, we have an asset we can sell (be it with depreciation). We can't do that with a holiday in the Seychelles.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, does anyone need an IT consultant for the winter as I need some cash for next years trip? :lol: Got my own transport and accommodation so can go anywhere!!
> 
> 
> 
> If I needed one or even knew what an IT consultant was, you could park up here Barry... :?
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

  Did you not say earlier that you spent more on your IT and computer supplier than your motorhome. All you have to do is find me a dozen or so similar ex pats and ill come and look after you all for the winter!


----------



## Oscarmax

stephenpug said:


> we have just sold our motorhome as we worked out the real cost of a holiday
> depreciation £5000 a year
> insurance £390 a year
> hab check £110 a year
> service £200 a year
> road tax £240 i think a year
> storage £500 a year
> initial purchase of van £50 £60k
> diesel average 25 mpg
> + all the stress of dealing with problems that arise from poor build quality off the dealerships that dont give a toss when they have got your money
> The very least it costs is £6440 a year with out worrying about site fees of an average of £20 a night
> So we are off to thailand for 31/2 weeks then france for 2 weeks for under £3500 + there is all the sun holidays for odd weeks away so on these figures its a no brainer to sell her and keep all our initial investment in the bank


Our motorhome cost £45,000 4 years ago, realistically with 9,800 mile on the clock it is worth £25,000, that is a lose of £20,000 or as you say £5,000 a year, fortunately we do our own maintenance and can store the motorhome at home.

Our motorhome works out about £4888.00 per year + diesel and site fees = £6,200 a year

But you are right what a waste of money, if the misses see this she will say I told you so.

We have decided to keep our motorhome and run it into the ground, we have taken the major hit, but I buy another. No


----------



## HermanHymer

barryd said:


> This thread kept me awake last night pondering the real figure four years in Hank the Tank has cost me.
> 
> privileged to be able to do what we have done while still (almost) young.
> 
> Now, does anyone need an IT consultant for the winter as I need some cash for next years trip? :lol: Got my own transport and accommodation so can go anywhere!!


barryd i wish i was your age again. It takes courage to free yourself from the business of working and the tyranny of a great salary. I would have worked to 63 (for the money) if i hadn't been made redundant. Thank goodness I was liberated from my Dilbert cubicle at 57 and I'm still spending like a drunken sailor!

To all those out there still worrying about the above... think twice and think again. It's a great life being retired. Sure you've heard this one before but worth a reminder - the past is history, the future's a mystery and today's a present ... or words to that effect.

Viv :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

Just for a moment forgetting the existential aspects of 'Freedom', 'Go where you want', 'Always in one's own space' etc., which are just as important to me as to all that made those points, and back to costs.

What is coming out of this thread is the following

"The Expensive MH"

1 Buy New, take the big depreciation hit

2 Use it 5 weeks a year

3 Drive thousands of miles to get to the sun for 2/3 weeks, including racking up tolls.

4 Stay on campsites at 20 quid a pop.

5 Eat all meals out

6 Pay for storage

7 Pay for all maintenance



"The Cheap Motorhome"

1 Buy good secondhand - cuts depreciation

2 Use it 3/6 months a year, like 'barryd'

3 Don't drive far per day - you have 3/6 months

4 Wild camp (if you like that)

5 Eat in the comfort of one's own home

6 Park at home (if you can)

7 Do all/some maintenance yourself (If you can)


At a rough guess I estimate the cost per day away, between the two scenarios I have given, could be in a ratio of 6:1

Any other guesses?

Again, as I said in a previous post, I am putting this up for the benefit of prospective MHers. The rest of us know why we are doing it (or not) and the cost/benefit.

Geoff


----------



## rtaff

You certainly don't have to spend as much as you've stated - I think that's quite extreme!

Anyway, you aren't able to take a puppy on an aeroplane.


----------



## stephenpug

rtaff said:


> You certainly don't have to spend as much as you've stated - I think that's quite extreme!
> 
> Anyway, you aren't able to take a puppy on an aeroplane.


_What with the smell of a wet dog after a walk in the rain plus all the dog hairs in a confined space is not my idea of a good holiday either lol_


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

This from a recent thread explains a lot as far as I am concerned 
>link<

ray.


----------



## dovtrams

If you use two sides of the balance sheet, ie what are you going to do with the money you do not spend on a MH, the answer in my case that the MH costs us nothing. It balances out with the 3 holidays we used to take, one expensive, one anywhere and one to N France and Belgium, plus a few weekend trips away in between these. I have never taken depreciation into account on anything I buy, I write off the capital sum. However the cost of the most expensive holiday taken previously does cover depreciation in the case of my MH over a period of 6/7 years.

Unless you plan to live like Diogenes what are you going to do with the money (opportunity costs)?

Dave


----------



## nicholsong

Dave said

'Unless you plan to live like Diogenes what are you going to do with the money (opportunity costs)? '

In the present financial markets? - not a lot.

Geoff


----------



## peter_h

The differences are what make our society great, we've found family outings (there are 4 of us) in the Van do compare well with other options.

All that said we love then sense of adventure & freedom tinged with home comforts .. perhaps when the kids fly the nest we'll think differently


----------



## mearsy

There's no pockets in shrouds........


----------



## peedee

I kept track of the cost of ownership of my last motorhome for 10 years. (also see >this thread<)

This is what I came up with,

"For those who maybe wondering what the total costs are to own a motorhome, excluding tax, insurance and depreciation, the costs of maintaining and repairing our Autotrail Mohican over 10 years of use have averaged £650 per annum. Insurance and tax costs averaged £513 per annum. Total running costs all depend on how much you use it, the more you use it the more benefit you get. As at the end of 2011, our total average annual expenditure was £4,860 for on average 100 days use a year. We rarely wild camp and have averaged 7200 miles a year with an average night stop cost of £10. Fuel consumption averaged 23.6 mpg which included towing our Micra C+C.

In terms of cost per mile and nightly costs, this works out at 67p a mile or £48 per night but, if you include depreciation, this rises to 98p a mile or £68 per night. Costs of extra equipment, are not included in these figures. Not as cheap as some might think but still thoroughly enjoyable and good value for money."

We still occasionally have other forms of holiday but I couldn't do those for £68 per night nor do they give the same levels of satisfaction and freedom.

£4860 might just pay for a fortnights holiday but then I would be stuck at home for the rest of the year.

peedee


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*

After reading this thread it occured to me that when we first got our motorhomes everything is exciting new and fresh and cost doesnt really register as being a major hinderence.But after the novelty wears off and we use them less and we start to look for reasons as to why that is, the cost immediatley comes into consideration.(Not that I plan to get rid)
What I would say is the memories I have with my wife, and kids who are now 6 and 10 are PRICELESS and wherever we go in the future whether it be with or without a motorhome I will cherish these memories until the day I die.
Bri


----------



## stephenpug

mearsy said:


> There's no pockets in shrouds........


and a motorhome wont fit in a coffin,all i am saying is it is a very expensive hobby stuck in a 10x6 sweat box in the summer or fridge in the winter but having said that we have some great memories and we wouldnt change any of it but after reviewing the costs the world is a bigger place than france and scotland but then again we are looking at buying a cottage in france for the same value as our motorhome but it will be a fraction of the running costs and still allow us to see a lot more of the world... I hope I havnt offended any one it is not my intention it is just that we have become sick of the treatment we get from dealerships once they have got your money so rather than get an ulcer or heart attack it is time to move on


----------



## Gretchibald

....a cottage in France for the same value of a second hand motorhome...
really, are cottages cheap in France then ?


----------



## stephenpug

Gretchibald said:


> ....a cottage in France for the same value of a second hand motorhome...
> really, are cottages cheap in France then ?


yes just add a small mortgage


----------



## barryd

stephenpug said:


> mearsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no pockets in shrouds........
> 
> 
> 
> and a motorhome wont fit in a coffin,all i am saying is it is a very expensive hobby stuck in a 10x6 sweat box in the summer or fridge in the winter but having said that we have some great memories and we wouldn't change any of it but after reviewing the costs the world is a bigger place than france and scotland but then again we are looking at buying a cottage in france for the same value as our motorhome but it will be a fraction of the running costs and still allow us to see a lot more of the world... I hope I havnt offended any one it is not my intention it is just that we have become sick of the treatment we get from dealerships once they have got your money so rather than get an ulcer or heart attack it is time to move on
Click to expand...

You certainly haven't offended me and Im sure anyone else. What you have done is created a super thread which will run for a while I think while you plan you superb break away in Thailand. Im glad you have enjoyed your time motorhoming and who knows you may return to it when times change.

Sometimes you find yourself in different situations in life and your leisure time can be endlesss or miniscule as can your finances! In ten years time I could still be motorhoming, sailing around the world (that was always my main ambition), Prime Minister or stacking shelves in Tescos. Who cares? Keep up your subscription, its always a laugh on here (well perhaps not always) and at least you can compare notes with us all when you do your travels.

I wish you luck.


----------



## stephenpug

barryd said:


> stephenpug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mearsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no pockets in shrouds........
> 
> 
> 
> and a motorhome wont fit in a coffin,all i am saying is it is a very expensive hobby stuck in a 10x6 sweat box in the summer or fridge in the winter but having said that we have some great memories and we wouldn't change any of it but after reviewing the costs the world is a bigger place than france and scotland but then again we are looking at buying a cottage in france for the same value as our motorhome but it will be a fraction of the running costs and still allow us to see a lot more of the world... I hope I havnt offended any one it is not my intention it is just that we have become sick of the treatment we get from dealerships once they have got your money so rather than get an ulcer or heart attack it is time to move on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You certainly haven't offended me and Im sure anyone else. What you have done is created a super thread which will run for a while I think while you plan you superb break away in Thailand. Im glad you have enjoyed your time motorhoming and who knows you may return to it when times change.
> 
> Sometimes you find yourself in different situations in life and your leisure time can be endlesss or miniscule as can your finances! In ten years time I could still be motorhoming, sailing around the world (that was always my main ambition), Prime Minister or stacking shelves in Tescos. Who cares? Keep up your subscription, its always a laugh on here (well perhaps not always) and at least you can compare notes with us all when you do your travels.
> 
> I wish you luck.
Click to expand...

yes it is a laugh but i have to admit it is starting to get hard work thinking what to write next to wind the serious folk up on here lol people should not take life so serious you are only here once so make the best of it and most of all enjoy yourselves as you and your wife are obviously doing 
All the very best Barry and good luck with the IT job or prime minister which ever one you choose lol


----------



## rayrecrok

barryd said:


> stephenpug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mearsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no pockets in shrouds........
> 
> 
> 
> and a motorhome wont fit in a coffin,all i am saying is it is a very expensive hobby stuck in a 10x6 sweat box in the summer or fridge in the winter but having said that we have some great memories and we wouldn't change any of it but after reviewing the costs the world is a bigger place than france and scotland but then again we are looking at buying a cottage in france for the same value as our motorhome but it will be a fraction of the running costs and still allow us to see a lot more of the world... I hope I havnt offended any one it is not my intention it is just that we have become sick of the treatment we get from dealerships once they have got your money so rather than get an ulcer or heart attack it is time to move on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In ten years time I could still be motor homing, sailing around the world (that was always my main ambition.
> 
> I wish you luck.
Click to expand...

Hi.

That was my ambition when I was in my twenties.

Bought the plans for a "Roberts Mauritius Motor Sailor" like this







.. I went to the local tech for night school lessons on how to weld, went to the tech to learn navigation, got my Shore based Yacht Master Ocean Certificate and my Yacht Master Offshore practical.. Became a RYA Navigation Instructor as a way of making a living, Got my Diving Qualifications to be a diving Instructor in some far flung exotic location in the world..

Then reality kicked in after all the time and effort I put into it, all the scrimping and saving, then after I cost-ed how much it would take to build the boat from scratch.. I realised I couldn't afford to do it 8O :roll: ...

So instead of Sandra and me being boat bums sailing and working our way all round the world, we conformed to the rat race.. But now I am totally out of it in the motorhome, go where I want when I want, and I don't get seasick..

Better late than never :wink: .

ray.


----------



## stephenpug

rayrecrok said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephenpug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mearsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no pockets in shrouds........
> 
> 
> 
> and a motorhome wont fit in a coffin,all i am saying is it is a very expensive hobby stuck in a 10x6 sweat box in the summer or fridge in the winter but having said that we have some great memories and we wouldn't change any of it but after reviewing the costs the world is a bigger place than france and scotland but then again we are looking at buying a cottage in france for the same value as our motorhome but it will be a fraction of the running costs and still allow us to see a lot more of the world... I hope I havnt offended any one it is not my intention it is just that we have become sick of the treatment we get from dealerships once they have got your money so rather than get an ulcer or heart attack it is time to move on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In ten years time I could still be motor homing, sailing around the world (that was always my main ambition.
> 
> I wish you luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi.
> 
> That was my ambition when I was in my twenties.
> 
> Bought the plans for a "Roberts Mauritius Motor Sailor" went to the local tech for night school lessons on how to weld, went to the tech to learn navigation, got my Shore based Yacht Master Ocean Certificate and my Yacht Master Offshore practical.. Became a RYA Navigation Instructor as a way of making a living, Got my Diving Qualifications to be a diving Instructor in some far flung exotic location in the world..
> 
> Then reality kicked in after all the time and effort I put into it, all the scrimping and saving, then after I cost-ed how much it would take to build the boat from scratch.. I realised I couldn't afford to do it 8O :roll: ...
> 
> So instead of Sandra and me being boat bums sailing and working our way all round the world, we conformed to the rat race.. But now I am totally out of it in the motorhome, go where I want when I want, and I don't get seasick..
> 
> Better late than never :wink: .
> 
> ray.
Click to expand...

I went sea fishing out of weymouth on sunday with richard english on his boat lone shark II i never suffer with sea sickness but my god was i ill on sunday so bad that every one agreed to end the trip early just to get me home  now they are doing a bass trip in november and invited me so i think they must have enjoyed my illness and gave them a good laugh :roll:


----------



## nicholsong

I am lucky enough not to have had to sacrifice 33' ketch to buy the MH, but mainly because the cost of keeping her in Greece is a fraction of the UK.

So I am very fortunate to be able to enjoy both, and thankfully so does Basia - now that she has got over the shock of finding out that sailing boats 'lean over' in the wind. The Greek scenery, crystal blue sea and sunrises/sets soon had her won over   

Geoff


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> I am lucky enough not to have had to sacrifice 33' ketch to buy the MH, but mainly because the cost of keeping her in Greece is a fraction of the UK.
> 
> So I am very fortunate to be able to enjoy both, and thankfully so does Basia - now that she has got over the shock of finding out that sailing boats 'lean over' in the wind. The Greek scenery, crystal blue sea and sunrises/sets soon had her won over
> 
> Geoff


Me and Ray will volunteer to look after it for you if you like when your not there. For free!!!!  Rays got RYA qualifications and so have I (bit rusty in my case) so we could take people sailing and make you a few quid if you like! 

I think if I had to swap Hank. A boat in the Greek islands might just tempt me.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am lucky enough not to have had to sacrifice 33' ketch to buy the MH, but mainly because the cost of keeping her in Greece is a fraction of the UK.
> 
> So I am very fortunate to be able to enjoy both, and thankfully so does Basia - now that she has got over the shock of finding out that sailing boats 'lean over' in the wind. The Greek scenery, crystal blue sea and sunrises/sets soon had her won over
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Ray will volunteer to look after it for you if you like when your not there. For free!!!!  Rays got RYA qualifications and so have I (bit rusty in my case) so we could take people sailing and make you a few quid if you like!
> 
> I think if I had to swap Hank. A boat in the Greek islands might just tempt me.
Click to expand...

Thanks Barry.

She is lifted out for the winter but you could do the maintenance in the Spring - for Free!!! :lol:

There is parking for MHs (several boat owners bring their MHs) and the yard is in a pretty spot on Peloponese opposite Poros.

We can keep in touch re next season.

Cheers for now

Geoff


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi..

Sandra and me will be over wintering in Greece next year, and she has her "Day Skipper" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## nicholsong

rayrecrok said:


> Hi..
> 
> Sandra and me will be over wintering in Greece next year, and she has her "Day Skipper" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.


"Day Skipper" - you mean she can keep you under control that long?   :lol: :lol:

Winter 2012-13 or 2013-14?

Sounds as though it might get crowded with us, you two and Barry and Michelle. Well I have 2 dinghies (don't ask!) and with Barry's they could form the overflow 'annexe' :lol:

It is starting to sound like fun - could give the Greeks something to cheer them up :wink:

Geoff


----------



## rayrecrok

nicholsong said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi..
> 
> Sandra and me will be over wintering in Greece next year, and she has her "Day Skipper" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.
> 
> 
> 
> "Day Skipper" - you mean she can keep you under control that long?   :lol: :lol:
> 
> Winter 2012-13 or 2013-14?
> 
> Sounds as though it might get crowded with us, you two and Barry and Michelle. Well I have 2 dinghies (don't ask!) and with Barry's they could form the overflow 'annexe' :lol:
> 
> It is starting to sound like fun - could give the Greeks something to cheer them up :wink:
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

Hi.

We have our own little boat as well we take with us,







and it has a little put put 2.5hp four stroke outboard :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:.

Oh!, and it will be 2013/14 ish..

ray.


----------



## nicholsong

Ray

I think we, of the 'amphibian' persuasion, have hi-jacked this thread for long enough. 

Look out for our own thread when I can think of a suitable title, which will incl. water and MH - maybe tomorrow.

Meanwhile, Keep Afloat!

Geoff


----------



## jrr

Just thought I'd chip in as a newly-minted motorhomer (first van collected just over 3 weeks ago).

Given that I'm a beancounter by trade, you'd kind of expect that we would have done the sums before we started, and you'd be right. We know that while we're both still in employment, the fixed costs of the van (maintenance, tax, insurance and storage) plus the running costs (ignoring depreciation) make it compare unfavourably to the couple of weeks plus couple of long weekends away per year that we were doing.

But, and it's a big but, like others on here, we value the intangibles that will go with the 'van - choice, flexibility, closeness to communities you visit (unlike cloistered hotels) and generally the outdoor life. So we have gone into the lifestyle with eyes open, so to speak.

By the way, as another pair of ex-yotties, please can we join the forum flotilla?


----------



## nicholsong

jrr said:


> Just thought I'd chip in as a newly-minted motorhomer (first van collected just over 3 weeks ago).
> 
> Given that I'm a beancounter by trade, you'd kind of expect that we would have done the sums before we started, and you'd be right. We know that while we're both still in employment, the fixed costs of the van (maintenance, tax, insurance and storage) plus the running costs (ignoring depreciation) make it compare unfavourably to the couple of weeks plus couple of long weekends away per year that we were doing.
> 
> But, and it's a big but, like others on here, we value the intangibles that will go with the 'van - choice, flexibility, closeness to communities you visit (unlike cloistered hotels) and generally the outdoor life. So we have gone into the lifestyle with eyes open, so to speak.
> 
> By the way, as another pair of ex-yotties, please can we join the forum flotilla?


John

Welcome on board!

Did you see my post above(1205) before yours? so watch out for a new thread connecting MHs and boats.

Geoff


----------



## TheColeses

As others have said, you pays yer money and you takes yer choice...

I haven't had a non-motorhome holiday since 1985 - and then it was a static caravan. I have stayed in hotels for odd nights when attending weddings.

I don't know what our annual costs are and frankly don't care as long as we aren't running out of money - we use the motorhome every month and have had 145 nights away since we bought this one 18 months ago. 

Should the time come when we can't afford to use the motorhome then that will be the end of holidays for me: I won't fly, and don't particularly like sleeping in a bed someone else was in last night, having to have meals when someone else decides I should, or planning months in advance where I'm going. In the van I can have breakfast at 6am if I'm going on a sightseeing trip, or at 11am if it's a lazy day! Choice is everything to me and I can't put a price of being "at home, away from home".

Good job we don't all end up on the same holiday, isn't it?!


----------



## stephenpug

We might just have been boring but we have been motorhoming for a number of years it was a static caravan before that but we got fed up of going to the same place every year and having to rely on local weather that we decided to hit the open road in a motorhome, BUT after a number of years doing Scotland, the lakes and now France and the Mosel for the last 9 years it has all become the same again, drive to Dover get the ferry or tunnel get of the other side and turn left or right Two choices so it is then that we started to think about how boring and repetitive it had become a bit like the static but on a bigger more expensive site.I must state at this point money is not a problem I own a fairly successful business my wife works so as not to get bored and we own 3 houses that we rent out.but I don't like wasting money going over the same old ground so it was this that prompted a looh at the costings and finally made up our mind plus the fact I usually only take 3 weeks a year of work so from this you can see my reasoning for letting my van go = 3 weeks chancing the weather in tha same aires or campsites V 3 weeks in a different location and we chose what weather to expect so for us it was a no brainer also we don't have to stress over break downs with equipment and crap from dodgy dealerships = happy times lol


----------



## stephenpug

Just got back from France and bought a 2 bedroom fully renovated 2 bedroom cottage in bellac Limoges for £42k total rates water tv car tax etc 500 euro a year can't wait for our first holiday in it ;-D


----------



## GEMMY

Title, is motorhoming expensive.

How many miles per gallon for your cottage, whats the car tax,hoow did you get insurance............................

When did we change to static houses, after 4 months :roll: 

tony


----------



## valphil

it can still be reasonable cheap , MH £8000 , service it myself , ins £220 , most expensive site I've been on was £10 many cheaper many free , I should be able to keep it going another 10 years , there is no way I could spend 2/3 months in Europe without it


----------



## Carolhymer

stephenpug said:


> We might just have been boring but we have been motorhoming for a number of years it was a static caravan before that but we got fed up of going to the same place every year and having to rely on local weather that we decided to hit the open road in a motorhome, BUT after a number of years doing Scotland, the lakes and now France and the Mosel for the last 9 years it has all become the same again, drive to Dover get the ferry or tunnel get of the other side and turn left or right Two choices so it is then that we started to think about how boring and repetitive it had become a bit like the static but on a bigger more expensive site.I must state at this point money is not a problem I own a fairly successful business my wife works so as not to get bored and we own 3 houses that we rent out.but I don't like wasting money going over the same old ground so it was this that prompted a looh at the costings and finally made up our mind plus the fact I usually only take 3 weeks a year of work so from this you can see my reasoning for letting my van go = 3 weeks chancing the weather in tha same aires or campsites V 3 weeks in a different location and we chose what weather to expect so for us it was a no brainer also we don't have to stress over break downs with equipment and crap from dodgy dealerships = happy times lol


Seems to me the first post was a bit misleading and your real reason for giving up was you are just ready for a change, which your final post has kind of confirmed. Good Luck with your new home.


----------



## stephenpug

GEMMY said:


> Title, is motorhoming expensive.
> 
> How many miles per gallon for your cottage, whats the car tax,hoow did you get insurance............................
> 
> When did we change to static houses, after 4 months :roll:
> 
> tony


to be honest I just could not afford the depreciation involved with owning a van even thou I loved the life and freedom I just decided to invest in bricks and mortar while the French property market is on its arse


----------



## stephenpug

sat watching emerdale bored to tears so with a bit of devilment i am giving this story a bump (se if i can upset a few people :wink: 0


----------



## raynipper

Well it worked. I have just gone next door and moved all their garden ornaments to face the other way..... :twisted: 

Ray.


----------



## dhutchy

You've upset me i am going to sell mine now. Not realy :wink: I hope you don't suffer with your new home if France needs money and start adopting Spanish ways like land grab and bulldoze your garden and put a road through it :wink: (just a joke)


----------



## aldra

the simple answer 

YES

but it depends what you want (or don't want) out of a holiday

As to whether it's worth it

We travel with the dog, it takes me time to relax on holiday and I know I can come home when I want too

The downside we have no transport and sometimes I get frustrated when I can't get near the sights

but we meet people and by and large just enjoy where we find ourselves 

But miss the days when we would walk for miles, swim naked in freezing rivers and tarns

still there's always the evening wine and a good meal cooked at the van

Aldra


----------



## stephenpug

But miss the days when we would walk for miles, swim naked in freezing rivers and tarns


----------



## 747

We don't find it at all expensive.

But there again .......

I use Red diesel, have a Guinness label as a Tax disc and the wife is one of the worlds top shoplifters. :wink:


----------



## Christine600

The simple answer

NO

but of course that also depends... 

A long story but because of my disability I could not live in my apartment so I live in my MH (and at my mum's officially - and part time).

So since I finance the MH over the property budget - and with rent money - my MH holidays are very affordable. When I have the MH anyway then why not use it.


----------



## aldra

There was no one there

and it is the best way of removing every ache from a long hard walk

You feel absolutely brilliant and you young lot should try it  

Mind you we have been stuck in the freezing water when the odd walker has passed :lol: :lol: 

But in those days I would have looked like Ursala Andress as I rose from the waves :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## lesanne

Hi, i do find it quite expensive ,but decided earlier in life that i wouldn,t be content to sit my backside on a plane ,see nothing exept clouds going to my destination ,then virtually the same logic for my holiday ,we can stop anywhere ,have a cuppa....,think about the poor sod who ended up on the pavement this week, at least with the van we have freedom ,think youselves lucky ,not many around can enjoy what you have ..Les..


----------



## Scattycat

Just noticed this thread . . . . and yep you're right MN'ing is bloody expensive, so is owning a car and £ for £ depreciation is probably just as high. We used to have Narrowboats. From new depreciation is also pretty high.. But for us it's all down to a lifestyle.

Package tours, oh I love them. A 2 hour or so drive to the airport panicking that you're late and the plane might go without you, spend a fortune on airport parking, queue for ever trying to get booked in, put up with delays, arrive at your hotel to find it's either not finished or if it is it's not quite what or where your expected, put up with noisy folks and kids in the next room or apartment, put up with mediocre food in the restaurant or get ripped off in so called local traditional restaurant and cafes, flop out on overcrowded beaches with loads of other sweaty johnny come latelys and their irritating offspring,
oh joy, I could go on and on and on and on and . . . . . . 

On the other-hand depart with the MH as and when you're ready, take a leisurely drive to your first nights stop and within the blink of an eye be set up and enjoying a relaxed G&T in pleasant surroundings of your own choice and if you don't like the neighbours you can just move on. Oh bliss, I could go on and on and on and on and . . . . . :lol:


----------



## teemyob

*Fence*

We have started doing less with the motorhome.

I made a booking for our eldest Daughter to go with Thomson Alfresco to Berny Riviere. The cost including a return Hull-Zeebrugge crossing and 7 nights in a static, £377 + Car Fuel.

To do the same in the motorhome, add around another £200+. Worked it out to £600 + Diesel and higher toll costs.

Just booked a Private 5 bedroom 3 bathroom Villa with Heated pool in Javea for me and Myself and Mrs. TM £380 for a week. Because taking the motorhome via Brittany Ferries was £826 inc Members 30% discount.

Then there would be high fuel and some small tolls from Santander. Of course, you then have to add campsite prices.

Driving to Spain in the car is okay for 4 adults, works out reasonable if you share a 4 berth cabin. £626 inc BF Discount. not much less for two. So as much as I hate flying, going to test the water.

Might sell the big motorhome and look for a smaller camper.

Going to try Eurostar to south of France too. We have some Credit Card points we can use up.

TM


----------



## firstmarket

We got our MH last Autumn at a good price and have used it for a few weekends and once to Scotland with my business. Much cheaper and nicer than most b & bs but difficult in many towns - so gettin a TOAD for the UK. 
We have booked our tunnel for 6 weeks in France. We have budgeted - hopefully - £3,000 for our trip. Don't think we would ever manage such a long and varied holiday for that money.
Will let you know how we get on with our exciting adventure


----------



## teemyob

*good*



firstmarket said:


> We got our MH last Autumn at a good price and have used it for a few weekends and once to Scotland with my business. Much cheaper and nicer than most b & bs but difficult in many towns - so gettin a TOAD for the UK.
> We have booked our tunnel for 6 weeks in France. We have budgeted - hopefully - £3,000 for our trip. Don't think we would ever manage such a long and varied holiday for that money.
> Will let you know how we get on with our exciting adventure


Longer trips is what our motorhome is more suited to (We bought it for different reasons).

As an example. A months camp site stay on the beach in the St. Tropez area in September will cost from around €400, inc electricity.

Now that is good value. Especially if you combine it with a nice leisurely trip both ways.

TM


----------



## satco

we bought ours in 2010 at 18 K Euros. spent some 8 K Euros on spare parts and extras. both of us stopped smoking (expenses Euro 4500.- /year) as compensating factor ....  , and until 2010 we spent about 6 K Euro on traveling to Gran Canaria Island per year. 
so , after 3 years of MHing we`re wealthy as never before   
from 2014 on we`re going to make a fortune on MHing instead of
traveling by plane..... anything wrong in that calculation ????  

Jan


----------



## sparky20006

TM got it in one with the month long stay bit.

MH's are ideal for either very short stays (1 night here and there) where a hotel night stay can sting you for around 70 quid for the pair of you or very long stays where you can get discounted site fees. For example a 5 star site in Wales we know of with private beach access , indoor pool, jacuzzi, sauna, shop, bar, restaurant, immaculately laid out is about £1500 for the whole of the summer season. No brainer really.

What I do like is the fact that I like good grub and can provide it myself in the MH and unless I pay premium prices hotel food tends to be ****e wherever we go.

If you think MHs are dear - buy a narrow boat  

Paul.


----------



## GMLS

Expensive yes but how often in life do we not take the cheapest option but the option that's right for us at the time?

I'm also lucky enough to be able to afford (at the moment) to run a 1971 VW camper for days out and local weekend trips. Every now and again someone on the VW forums works out how much it costs per mile to keep these things running. Few sell but everyone who hasn't got one, wants one.

The memories we and our son have in both vehicles are priceless


----------



## dhutchy

Remember the song lines,Dont drink dont smoke what do you do ,i have a motorhome instead


----------



## Jeannette

Speaking as a Commercial Pilot with access to travel by air easy I still prefer the motorhome. 

I actually prefer to be a staycationer and holiday in the UK in the motorhome. There is still so much to see!! Although we are off Ripoll in Spain next month for a few weeks to go to a motorcycle enduro event and will tow the motocross bike down. 

I love the freedom of being able to pack what I want, have my Sky HD at hand and be able to sit out and watch the world go buy reading a book on the Kindle. The van gets used for motocross meetings as well and there is nothing quite like going out for a nice meal and not having to drive home afterward. We go to a campsite 20 miles away frequently to eat out in a great restaurant in me village and the have a night in the van. You don't need distance to have a holiday. 

We bought an 04 van so the hit o depreciation was taken by the previous owners who had it from new. It came with only 9,000m on the clock and was immaculate. It costs is £160 in road tax, £200 in insurance and £200 to store it. Storage is a mile away on the edge of our airfield in a secure caravan facility. 

I think its great value for money. It won't stop us from doing foreign holidays either but it does give us way more flexibility and opportunity. 

Worth every penny in my view.


----------



## teemyob

*Airline*



Jeannette said:


> Speaking as a Commercial Pilot with access to travel by air easy I still prefer the motorhome.
> 
> I actually prefer to be a staycationer and holiday in the UK in the motorhome. There is still so much to see!! Although we are off Ripoll in Spain next month for a few weeks to go to a motorcycle enduro event and will tow the motocross bike down.
> 
> I love the freedom of being able to pack what I want, have my Sky HD at hand and be able to sit out and watch the world go buy reading a book on the Kindle. The van gets used for motocross meetings as well and there is nothing quite like going out for a nice meal and not having to drive home afterward. We go to a campsite 20 miles away frequently to eat out in a great restaurant in me village and the have a night in the van. You don't need distance to have a holiday.
> 
> We bought an 04 van so the hit o depreciation was taken by the previous owners who had it from new. It came with only 9,000m on the clock and was immaculate. It costs is £160 in road tax, £200 in insurance and £200 to store it. Storage is a mile away on the edge of our airfield in a secure caravan facility.
> 
> I think its great value for money. It won't stop us from doing foreign holidays either but it does give us way more flexibility and opportunity.
> 
> Worth every penny in my view.


I went to school with some lads who became Airline Technicians. They were not that good at most things. Just hope the one that is my neighbour and also works for the Airline we have chosen has learnt something since :wink: .

A couple of Airline Pilots I know do not travel too well as passengers.

Back on topic!


----------



## alhod

Scattycat said:


> Just noticed this thread . . . . and yep you're right MN'ing is bloody expensive, so is owning a car and £ for £ depreciation is probably just as high. We used to have Narrowboats. From new depreciation is also pretty high.. But for us it's all down to a lifestyle.
> 
> Package tours, oh I love them. A 2 hour or so drive to the airport panicking that you're late and the plane might go without you, spend a fortune on airport parking, queue for ever trying to get booked in, put up with delays, arrive at your hotel to find it's either not finished or if it is it's not quite what or where your expected, put up with noisy folks and kids in the next room or apartment, put up with mediocre food in the restaurant or get ripped off in so called local traditional restaurant and cafes, flop out on overcrowded beaches with loads of other sweaty johnny come latelys and their irritating offspring,
> oh joy, I could go on and on and on and on and . . . . . .
> 
> On the other-hand depart with the MH as and when you're ready, take a leisurely drive to your first nights stop and within the blink of an eye be set up and enjoying a relaxed G&T in pleasant surroundings of your own choice and if you don't like the neighbours you can just move on. Oh bliss, I could go on and on and on and on and . . . . . :lol:


 {offtopic} {offtopic} 
Scattycat - were you in Portugal last week and stopped to offer advice to a couple of lost souls looking for a place to park for the night? If you were, thanks - that site was really good and we stayed two days :lol: 
If it wasn't you, sorry to have made you read this bit of nonsense!

Alan


----------



## alhod

Back on topic, motorhoming can be expensive or it can be very affordable, just like most things we do in life!
The discussion is interesting and the comments made show what a wide variety of reasons peeps have for mh'ing. But the one common factor seems to be FREEDOM together with spontaneity. You don't get those on a Cook's Tour and that is why we have our van. Well, that and a bit of a SKI attitude as well :lol: 

Alan


----------



## stephenpug

alhod said:


> Back on topic, motorhoming can be expensive or it can be very affordable, just like most things we do in life!
> The discussion is interesting and the comments made show what a wide variety of reasons peeps have for mh'ing. But the one common factor seems to be FREEDOM together with spontaneity. You don't get those on a Cook's Tour and that is why we have our van. Well, that and a bit of a SKI attitude as well :lol:
> 
> Alan


but you can do b&b on the spur of the moment cheaper and get waited on + no beds to make lol


----------



## sparky20006

Yeah but most b and b's are 40 to 50 quid (minimum) for the night for two and then lunch and dinner extras @ about 30 quid. That's about the 100 (base price) quid mark for the night without drinks and I've got a cupboard and fridge full of booze on board. 2 nights of that =£200 which is no small price for a 'spur of the moment break'.

Last time I spent a night in the MH, I did cracking fry up for me and swmbo, was parked 50 feet from the beach for free, dinner was a takeaway curry so in total about 15 quid for the night.



....... Most of the cost in the OP don't apply to me -

1. My depreciation has sort of slowed /almost stopped on a 6 year old MH. If it was £5000 a year as you say I would have to give it away in 2 more years !

2. My insurance is £295

3. Storage = nothing on the drive.

4. Diesel - gotta buy that even to drive to the airport.
:lol: 

5. Anyone who has a mate who is handy on engines will service a diesel in an hour for a beer. No plugs, change the oil and filters.

Sadly the holiday prices in the catalogues never seem to match up. 

When did anyone last fly to Spain for £23?

Outside toilet, naked, on a Thursday in November @ 2 am, no food, no drink, no baggage......

Paul


----------



## barryd

I can't really justify owning a Motorhome anymore since my business all but dried up. It's in for service right now and I'm hoping its not expensive but it needs a few other jobs doing before we can use it properly. I've just put off having them done as its only been used my me once since Christmas which is criminal (for us)

It sits there all dejected reminding me of happier times. I drove it to Darlington this morning for its service and as soon as I set off it reminded me how happy we have been in it and miserable we have been all winter.

I should sell it and try and try and rekindle some income but I would rather cut off both my arms.

U doubt many people have had as much fun and adventure in their vans as we have and I appreciate how lucky we have been.

The thought of being without Hank the Tank is just so indescribable and depressing it doesn't bare thinking about.


----------



## stephenpug

barryd said:


> I can't really justify owning a Motorhome anymore since my business all but dried up. It's in for service right now and I'm hoping its not expensive but it needs a few other jobs doing before we can use it properly. I've just put off having them done as its only been used my me once since Christmas which is criminal (for us)
> 
> It sits there all dejected reminding me of happier times. I drove it to Darlington this morning for its service and as soon as I set off it reminded me how happy we have been in it and miserable we have been all winter.
> 
> I should sell it and try and try and rekindle some income but I would rather cut off both my arms.
> 
> U doubt many people have had as much fun and adventure in their vans as we have and I appreciate how lucky we have been.
> 
> The thought of being without Hank the Tank is just so indescribable and depressing it doesn't bare thinking about.


Don't ever give up hank the tank Barry we love reading your adventures expensive for you but a brilliant read for us
And you write in so much detail that we don't need a van we live your holidays lol


----------



## salomon

We primarily bought out MH to chase snow. We loved the idea that we could just turn up wherever there was good powder. The reality is that we could stay in top suites in hotels for the rest of our days in the best ski resorts, worldwide ! But thats not the point. 
A motorhome is just that. A motor HOME. It means you can carry all the stuff you need and want and dont have to pack and unpack as you go. You can have 3 pairs of skis each, canoes, wetsuits, you name it. Cos you never know what you may come across and need to have a go at.
The dogs can come too and you can stop wherever you want  

I love our MH ( or camping car as we call it). He was never meant to be a cheap holiday, just a way or doing our stuff somewhere else with all the comforts of home.

Someone once told me they thought Mhs were a very expensive way of carrying a toilet on your back. She has a point :roll:


----------



## alhod

barryd said:


> I can't really justify owning a Motorhome anymore since my business all but dried up. It's in for service right now and I'm hoping its not expensive but it needs a few other jobs doing before we can use it properly. I've just put off having them done as its only been used my me once since Christmas which is criminal (for us)
> 
> It sits there all dejected reminding me of happier times. I drove it to Darlington this morning for its service and as soon as I set off it reminded me how happy we have been in it and miserable we have been all winter.
> 
> I should sell it and try and try and rekindle some income but I would rather cut off both my arms.
> 
> U doubt many people have had as much fun and adventure in their vans as we have and I appreciate how lucky we have been.
> 
> The thought of being without Hank the Tank is just so indescribable and depressing it doesn't bare thinking about.


Barry
Try to avoid selling Hank - you'll regret it for evermore. OK you might get a few grand for him but you'll blow that on trivia like food and tax and all that sort of stuff - a couple of months on you'll have nothing to show for it. Hang on to Hank and when the tough times pass you'll be back on the road and regaling us all once again with your fabulous accounts of pugging around mountains and nearly drowning in fast flowing ice-cold rivers - I for one can hardly wait :wink:

I think we should start a petition on here, "Save Hank to preserve Barry's future sanity". OK, it won't bring any cash but with your other MH enterprise going so strong you won't need it and we will have saved you from making a rash decision which you will certainly regret later.

Stay lucky, stay happy!

Alan


----------



## Spiritofherald

I notice that some these posts are from people who have large and expensive vans (judging by Avtars) so why not downsize as well as buying an older van. I appreciate you may struggle for room having been used to larger vans but depreciation is almost zero, they're cheaper to insure, and less of a heartache if they get damaged. 

I know it won't solve all the problems of cost but it might make it more affordable and keep you trucking.


----------



## alhod

It's all a matter of priorities, preference and affordability. At the moment we can afford to have a bigger and more expensive van so we made the choice to travel in relative comfort and indulge ourselves. If/when the time comes that income falls below what is needed to maintain our present life style, including the van, we will review the situation and make whatever changes are then necessary to keep a roof over our heads and food on the table. It is quite possible that priorities will have changed by then.
As I said in an earlier posting, for now we are firmly in SKI mode but at this stage of life we have all probably learned that no good thing lasts for ever!

Alan


----------



## barryd

alhod said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really justify owning a Motorhome anymore since my business all but dried up. It's in for service right now and I'm hoping its not expensive but it needs a few other jobs doing before we can use it properly. I've just put off having them done as its only been used my me once since Christmas which is criminal (for us)
> 
> It sits there all dejected reminding me of happier times. I drove it to Darlington this morning for its service and as soon as I set off it reminded me how happy we have been in it and miserable we have been all winter.
> 
> I should sell it and try and try and rekindle some income but I would rather cut off both my arms.
> 
> U doubt many people have had as much fun and adventure in their vans as we have and I appreciate how lucky we have been.
> 
> The thought of being without Hank the Tank is just so indescribable and depressing it doesn't bare thinking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Barry
> Try to avoid selling Hank - you'll regret it for evermore. OK you might get a few grand for him but you'll blow that on trivia like food and tax and all that sort of stuff - a couple of months on you'll have nothing to show for it. Hang on to Hank and when the tough times pass you'll be back on the road and regaling us all once again with your fabulous accounts of pugging around mountains and nearly drowning in fast flowing ice-cold rivers - I for one can hardly wait :wink:
> 
> I think we should start a petition on here, "Save Hank to preserve Barry's future sanity". OK, it won't bring any cash but with your other MH enterprise going so strong you won't need it and we will have saved you from making a rash decision which you will certainly regret later.
> 
> Stay lucky, stay happy!
> 
> Alan
Click to expand...

I think its the one thing Mrs D and I agree upon at the moment. There is no way we could part with him, or the little bike. Its going to sound all soppy and sentimental but its like both those vehicles are alive to us and are a huge part of our lives.

Im very very close to just saying stuff it and buggering off into the wild blue yonder and sod the consequences. Ill never stay in a B&B or hotel again unless its business! No thanks!


----------



## steco1958

Very short answer to the OP.

"Yes" it is a very expensive hobby/lifestyle, does it have to be?? "no" you can spend as much or as little as you want.

It is a choice, you are not forced to purchase one.

Steve


----------



## Suenliam

For the first time in years we are off on a non MH holiday on Thursday (if I can get organised in time  ). Visiting friends who have a home on a Greek Island. I am really looking forward to it but I have just been over to the MH to collect something and I quite without thinking wished we were going to France in the MH 8O 

Worried we will be late at the airport, worried I have allowed too long to get to the airport, I don't like flying, can't pack to limit the weight, can't take liquids or creams in my hand luggage, won't be able to cook exactly what we want when there although our friends are very accommodating etc. etc. But yes, still looking forward to it, however it is not the MH, we won't have the freedom that brings. 

Things are expensive if you can't afford them, cheap if you can. It also depends on your priorities. Luckily, so far, we can afford the MH and the lifestyle. But each to their own.

Sue


----------



## aldra

Barry its not eating much whilst waiting for your business to pick up

A few little local trips will keep it and you running

And there are plenty of beautiful places around you

Your buxom wench :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Easyriders

We bought our MH second hand, very good condition, low mileage, nearly 6 years old. No plans to change it, so depreciation doesn't really come into it, but we don't think we've lost much if anything yet.

We bought it when we both retired, it would have been too big an investment for just annual holidays and weekends. We spend half the year abroad in it, 2-3 months away, then 2-3 months at home. We don't use it much in the UK, sites are poor and expensive, weather is rubbish, fuel and food is expensive.

We usually find after a trip abroad that we have more money in the bank than when we started, despite always using campsites! This is helped by the fact that we mostly self cater with great local food, and longer trips and excellent fuel economy mean fuel costs are low. We also like quiet places inland, not the usual resorts, so costs are lower. Getting to such places from an airport would involve a lot of expensive car hire.

Our way wouldn't suit everybody, but it suits us. Plus, John hates flying, we both hate airports, and anyway we always take the dog!


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Barry its not eating much whilst waiting for your business to pick up
> 
> A few little local trips will keep it and you running
> 
> And there are plenty of beautiful places around you
> 
> Your buxom wench :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


I came up with an Idea. Im going to busk my way across Europe. The idea is we start off with £50 worth of diesel and nothing else then turn up at a CC site or resort somewhere and start singing and playing until people give us money for playing (or to bugger off.)

We can ONLY put fuel in the van from what we earn.

I reckon I can get as far as Greece by september! What do you reckon? Shall we start a sweepstake as to how far we will get?

If you can all let me know where your going to be staying, ill try and plan a route where I can call in for a day or two and play you some tunes. 8O


----------



## stephenpug

Easyriders said:


> We bought our MH second hand, very good condition, low mileage, nearly 6 years old. No plans to change it, so depreciation doesn't really come into it, but we don't think we've lost much if anything yet.
> 
> We bought it when we both retired, it would have been too big an investment for just annual holidays and weekends. We spend half the year abroad in it, 2-3 months away, then 2-3 months at home. We don't use it much in the UK, sites are poor and expensive, weather is rubbish, fuel and food is expensive.
> 
> We usually find after a trip abroad that we have more money in the bank than when we started, despite always using campsites! This is helped by the fact that we mostly self cater with great local food, and longer trips and excellent fuel economy mean fuel costs are low. We also like quiet places inland, not the usual resorts, so costs are lower. Getting to such places from an airport would involve a lot of expensive car hire.
> 
> Our way wouldn't suit everybody, but it suits us. Plus, John hates flying, we both hate airports, and anyway we always take the dog!


Well done this is what motorhoming is all about USING IT it is when in our position it is sat in a barn for 48 weeks of the year losing money because of work commitments for us it was very expensive holidays so we sold her sadly and bought a cottage in france for the same money which made sense to us as hopefully no depreciation and a lot cheaper running costs plus we dont mind people having the cottage for a week or two but we would never let anyone have our motorhome lol


----------



## aldra

No Barry

Back to the drawing board

You need to eat as well

But many years ago we set off with much less

And made it  

Aldra


----------



## stephenpug

barryd said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry its not eating much whilst waiting for your business to pick up
> 
> A few little local trips will keep it and you running
> 
> And there are plenty of beautiful places around you
> 
> Your buxom wench :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra
> 
> 
> 
> I came up with an Idea. Im going to busk my way across Europe. The idea is we start off with £50 worth of diesel and nothing else then turn up at a CC site or resort somewhere and start singing and playing until people give us money for playing (or to bugger off.)
> 
> We can ONLY put fuel in the van from what we earn.
> 
> I reckon I can get as far as Greece by september! What do you reckon? Shall we start a sweepstake as to how far we will get?
> 
> If you can all let me know where your going to be staying, ill try and plan a route where I can call in for a day or two and play you some tunes. 8O
Click to expand...

I will start the fund of with £20 if you promise not to sing in Birmingham 8O


----------



## aldra

Stephen how could you????

I'll double that :lol: 

aldra


----------



## stephenpug

aldra said:


> Stephen how could you????
> 
> I'll double that :lol:
> 
> aldra


this sounds like a plan how far can we get hank the tank and its barber shop quartet :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 747

As far as bleeding possible. :evil: :roll:


----------



## barryd

Great! Thats £60 already just for avoiding Bury and Birmingham! That will get me almost to the M25. Just need a tad more to get to Dover then first stop will be Raynippers patch! I could go and entertain at one of his 8 hour lunches! or not! 

There are loads of expats over there that are bound to be lonely and missing their fellow Brits. Imagine their joy when I turn up with my guitar to cheer them up!


----------



## alhod

Ray can organise collections in northern France, I'll take the middle bit and Dave can organise further south. Between us we should be able to raise enough fuel for you to pass all of us without stopping and getting the guitar out. :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## aldra

my dark and lonely one

As far as possible

So we can have a little time

Heathcliffe :lol: :lol: 

Aldra

Barry love you but a little Dark Mysterious :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## 747

barryd said:


> Imagine their joy when I turn up with my guitar to cheer them up!


Imagine my joy when you get on that Ferry. :lol:


----------



## alhod

Imagine the reaction here when he gets off this side


----------



## barryd

alhod said:


> Ray can organise collections in northern France, I'll take the middle bit and Dave can organise further south. Between us we should be able to raise enough fuel for you to pass all of us without stopping and getting the guitar out. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Alan


See! I can get all the way to the south of France without spending any money or playing a note! Amazing!!!

Ill accept Paypal or straight into account 203944, 003999344!

Thanks!


----------



## teemyob

*tax*

Whilst we are taking other non motorhome trips at the moment and looking to downsize to a PVC. I would say this.

Despite some hefty repair bills this year. We pay a fortune in TAX. Including National Insurance, Employees national Insurance, Income Tax and then if I make a profit, corporation tax. Then with What we take home we pay out in even more taxes. Not limited to VAT.

I have to pay local Taxation at £200+ a month in the form of Council TAX.

I am sure I could do a deal with a site on the med for that sort of money.

And you Wonder why Travellers like what they do so much?!.

I wish I could convince Mrs. TM to make the transition.

TM


----------



## Valian

Hi
I've come to the conclusion that whether motorhoming is expensive or not depends on how you do it. We bought a Chausson Odyssee 92 in 2006, brand new. Used it a lot and spent a fair bit upgrading it and so on. Last summer we p/xed it for the Liner. If we'd sat and done the figures for the 6 yrs we owned the Chausson we'd have to agree that motorhoming is an expensive way to go on holiday.

In October we moved out of our house and started fulltiming in the Liner, and we've been carefully comparing costs with the costs of running our last house. The way we see it at the moment, we're on a permanent holiday which is costing significantly less than living in our house did........and it's a whole lot easier to look after.

Motorhoming gives you a freedom difficult to achieve by other means; whether the price of that freedom is worth paying is for each of us to work out. For me the fulltiming lifestyle is completely liberating, and the fact that it's cheaper than living in a house is a welcome and surprising side benefit.

Ian


----------



## barryd

*Re: tax*



teemyob said:


> I wish I could convince Mrs. TM to make the transition.
> 
> TM


Me too! You never know!


----------



## teemyob

*Re: tax*



barryd said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could convince Mrs. TM to make the transition.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! You never know!
Click to expand...

I knew there was someone else!


----------



## dolcefarniente

*Re: tax*



teemyob said:


> Whilst we are taking other non motorhome trips at the moment and looking to downsize to a PVC. I would say this.
> 
> Despite some hefty repair bills this year. We pay a fortune in TAX. Including National Insurance, Employees national Insurance, Income Tax and then if I make a profit, corporation tax. Then with What we take home we pay out in even more taxes. Not limited to VAT.
> 
> I have to pay local Taxation at £200+ a month in the form of Council TAX.
> 
> I am sure I could do a deal with a site on the med for that sort of money.
> 
> And you Wonder why Travellers like what they do so much?!.
> 
> I wish I could convince Mrs. TM to make the transition.
> 
> TM


Mine convinced me


----------



## teemyob

*villas*

Private Villa, 5 Bedrooms, 3 Bathrooms Heated pool for 10

= £385 for Cash (See details)

Even an ACSI Site would cost you more than that. For a start, you need more than one pitch. And extra people = extra money.

TM


----------



## Jeannette

I guess it takes all sorts. I am in Spain at the moment at work. I am in an apartment and staring at a very nice flat screen TV that is switched off as there s nothing English speaking to watch. I am wondering if I have enough clean clothes to last me until the end of the week when I go home and thinking it would be nice to watch a movie. 

All of these things I can do in my motorhome without a problem. 

I have no doubt that you can find cheaper holidays without any problem it you are someone else's agenda all the time. Just like I am sure that at work we can find a cheaper aircraft to do our flights, but that would just make us Ryanair.....

I love the motor home because it has everything I want and a whole load of stuff I might want ready at hand all the time. It might not be the cheapest, but it is certainly flexible and allows us an instant getaway. It's something that to us has turned out to be invaluable. 

So while I appreciate the discussion the cynic in me wonders if those giving up motor homing might just be seeking a little reinforcement for their choice. Something that is not going to come from us at the moment. 

Regards
Steve


----------



## bigtree

Who cares,I'm enjoying it since I bought mine,ain't leaving my millions to anyone else.


----------



## valphil

just getting the 20yr old MH ready for the mot , I've relined the back brakes £22 , new wheel cylinder while I'm in there £10 , new diesel filter £10 , new oil filter and oil £30 , new air filter £14 , it was black smoking so I took the injectors out and had them recon'd £160 , just a new reversing light switch and a drive shaft gaiter , roughly £25 , 3 new tyres £180 and job done ........cheap enough for me to keep doing it


----------



## alhod

barryd said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray can organise collections in northern France, I'll take the middle bit and Dave can organise further south. Between us we should be able to raise enough fuel for you to pass all of us without stopping and getting the guitar out. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Alan
> 
> 
> 
> See! I can get all the way to the south of France without spending any money or playing a note! Amazing!!!
> 
> Ill accept Paypal or straight into account 203944, 003999344!
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Barry, if you can just pm your signature to me I'll attend to your request straightaway :wink:


----------



## barryd

valphil said:


> just getting the 20yr old MH ready for the mot , I've relined the back brakes £22 , new wheel cylinder while I'm in there £10 , new diesel filter £10 , new oil filter and oil £30 , new air filter £14 , it was black smoking so I took the injectors out and had them recon'd £160 , just a new reversing light switch and a drive shaft gaiter , roughly £25 , 3 new tyres £180 and job done ........cheap enough for me to keep doing it


You dont fancy moving up here do you? Free beer and all the cheese you can eat!


----------



## teemyob

*skiiing*



bigtree said:


> Who cares,I'm enjoying it since I bought mine,ain't leaving my millions to anyone else.


Dear Uncle Bigtree, About these millions 8)


----------



## valphil

You dont fancy moving up here do you? Free beer and all the cheese you can eat! [/quote] If the beer is over 5% and the cheese is Stilton mmmmmm tempting


----------



## aldra

I don't think cost has anything to do with it

yes I could afford any amount of holidays just about anywhere in the world

But would I enjoy them??

Some I would and maybe I will one day, when the dog goes

But I still enjoy my motorhome, do not cost it against other forms of holidays

It just isn't the same thing

But if the cost is an important issue and an alternative would give the same pleasure cheaper

great, go for it, Why not?

Aldra


----------



## barryd

valphil said:


> You dont fancy moving up here do you? Free beer and all the cheese you can eat!


 If the beer is over 5% and the cheese is Stilton mmmmmm tempting [/quote]

Yep and Yep to those two questions! When are you coming to fix me van (sorry eat your cheese and beer)?


----------



## pneumatician

Barry D, Interested in your Injector Recon. Cost me £360 last year for just 2 service exchange. Fortunately the other 3 were OK.

How, Where & what guarantee.


----------



## barryd

pneumatician said:


> Barry D, Interested in your Injector Recon. Cost me £360 last year for just 2 service exchange. Fortunately the other 3 were OK.
> 
> How, Where & what guarantee.


Think it was Valphil not me!


----------



## valphil

pneumatician said:


> Barry D, Interested in your Injector Recon. Cost me £360 last year for just 2 service exchange. Fortunately the other 3 were OK.
> 
> How, Where & what guarantee.


........Hi pneumatician , it was me with the injectors , I was quoted a lot as well so I went into the phone book and looked up diesel engineers , found one local , he asked me to take them out ( easy enough job ) and he would test them , at £7 each one , if he found any thing wrong he would completely recon them , he found they were drizzling and so did the four , total cost £160 years guarantee , black smoke has gone and much improved performance , just about to go on a 6 week trip and am expecting improved mpg .....will let you know when we get back .......oh its a Fiat Ducato based Hymer 1993 2.5 non turbo .....Phil


----------



## Ebby

We have not long been retired and after fighting the local. Council and NHS for two years trying to get them to pay for my Dads care,who had developed dementia,we decided to do just as we please and spend it.Although dad worked all his life and served in the second world war from start to finish they still made us sell his house.We will make sure they don't have our house.We are off to France in three weeks not bothered what it costs,we love Motorhoming. Ebby


----------



## suedew

Haven't read all the way through, but my thoughts are it depends how you use your van.
We are going to Florida for 2 weeks with John's family, already, car hire, flights, villa, disney tickets (and we did shop around for best prices) we have spent more than we would for a 2-3 month trip in the van.
We use the van as much as we can, it's an expensive ornament, but reckon, even with depreciation, we have had our moneys worth.
It's not about the money though, it's about the freedom, sleeping in your own bed each night, getting up and moving on if you have chosen the wrong place, can't do that so easily on a 2 week package, staying put for a few weeks if we really like where we are, no hassle of planes to catch or being kicked in the back by a restless child for several hours. 
No need either to buy an expensive van, ours is an 'entry level' van, it still does almost everything we want, the 2 minor faults, in equipment not made by manufacturer, were sorted out at our convenience. 
Horses for courses.


sue


----------



## barryd

suedew said:


> Haven't read all the way through, but my thoughts are it depends how you use your van.
> We are going to Florida for 2 weeks with John's family, already, car hire, flights, villa, disney tickets (and we did shop around for best prices) we have spent more than we would for a 2-3 month trip in the van.
> We use the van as much as we can, it's an expensive ornament, but reckon, even with depreciation, we have had our moneys worth.
> It's not about the money though, it's about the freedom, sleeping in your own bed each night, getting up and moving on if you have chosen the wrong place, can't do that so easily on a 2 week package, staying put for a few weeks if we really like where we are, no hassle of planes to catch or being kicked in the back by a restless child for several hours.
> No need either to buy an expensive van, ours is an 'entry level' van, it still does almost everything we want, the 2 minor faults, in equipment not made by manufacturer, were sorted out at our convenience.
> Horses for courses.
> 
> sue


Good post and all makes sense.

I never used to worry about the money but I do now.  Lets face it a "proper" holiday if you want a good one isnt cheap these days. I used to like Villa holidays but they are a fortune now (for a good one). I can be away for four months in the van for what it would cost for a holiday of the type we used to take. Bargain!

Mind you. Im not really tempted to just go away for a weekend anymore. The cost of diesel is so high that you may as well go for a week or a fortnight to justify it unless you only go 20 miles down the road which I suppose we can round here.

I have to work in London this weekend and considered taking the van but it is just too much money in fuel. Cheaper to take the car and stay with relatives 50 miles out (plus I will get fed and watered)

I guess the conculsion if price is a consideration is its dammed good value if you have bags of time and tour for months at a time but if your working and get 4 weeks holiday a year it is a very expensive luxury. Another good reason not to get a proper job.


----------



## aldra

Barry, my lovely

You need bags of time to travel months at a time yes

But you also need money

So get busy rebuilding that business and maintaining your contacts

You remember I told you our eldest son is a Head Hunter in Construction 

He was hit really hard by the recession but worked hard keeping contacts alive

things are now on the upturn and he is doing well

Don't give up

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Barry, my lovely
> 
> You need bags of time to travel months at a time yes
> 
> But you also need money
> 
> So get busy rebuilding that business and maintaining your contacts
> 
> You remember I told you our eldest son is a Head Hunter in Construction
> 
> He was hit really hard by the recession but worked hard keeping contacts alive
> 
> things are now on the upturn and he is doing well
> 
> Don't give up
> 
> Sandra


Bah!!! 

ok.


----------



## Crazywater

Interesting thread.

I usually get something like the following from an acquaintance of mine. 

"Oh you're so lucky to have a camper. We would love to have one but they are so expensive."

I reckon that the truth of the matter is that having the camper costs us significantly less per year (including depreciation) than what they spend in the pub! Factor in their cigarettes and I reckon that would cover our diesel bill and more  

Luck had nothing to do with it! We each make our choices and enjoy the respective 'benefits'.


----------



## GMLS

Another comparable;

Have you seen how much beach huts go for? Typically £50-£125k and that's if you can get one. Appreciate they tend to increase rather than decrease in value but same old view, can't sleep in them etc, etc.


----------



## aldra

I watched that programme to GMLS

What a crazy world we live in

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong

I have been away but from memory most of this thread has discussed whether to have a MH or to holiday by other means. Only one or two e.g. Teenyob have discussed doing both.

We have a MH and will continue to use it several weeks this year, but we have just had a non-MH holiday which we could not have done by MH for the following reasons:-

1 We wanted reliable warm weather in April

2 We only had 2 weeks available

3 We chose La Palma, Canaries

4. Too far to reach in a MH in the time

5 Ferries to Canaries are very expensive

Of course it cost more than a MH holiday - cottage Euro 400, car Euro 123 and flights, but our life-style was similar to MHing as we spent most of the day from breakfast to dinner outside and self-catered very well on great fish, veg and fruit on a sub-tropical island.

It would not be practical in a MH, so there are times when doing the alternative is the right answer. (Affordable when the Canadian High Commission tenants are paying the rent!)

Now into commissioning the MH for the trip to UK for MOT+holiday, leaving 18th May. We shall be very happy to be back in the MH but would not have wanted to miss the wonderful holiday we just had.

Geoff


----------



## stephenpug

we get the keys to our new cottage in france next friday 24th sent the money over today  
But have we missed motorhoming yet :? 
NO not with all this crap weather we are getting i.e sat in a cold/hot steamy 10x6 box fed up of playing cards or dominoes nothing on the telly and every time you visit the shower/toilet block getting told off for walking muddy shoes from the grass all over the floor 8O 
Not my idea of enjoying myself anymore :roll:


----------



## cheshiregordon

you pays your money and you takes your choice its simply down to personal preferences. I like motorhoming holidays while my wife prefers time in hotels so we do both.
Generally I try and avoid telling people when I'm buying parts or improvement bits for the inside that its for a motorhome to avoid them adding an extra zero to the price and when I had the van resprayed etc I used a commercial vehicle repairer rather than motorhome dealer (had quotes from two dealers and the commercial guy offered big savings).


----------



## aldra

I think as long as you can forget the cost of the motorhome itself

Then holidays in it are much cheaper but only good if you enjoy that lifestyle on a holiday

Certainly owning a MH does not preclude other forms of holidays 

For us at present we can't put the dog in Kennels because of his strict diet and his bad temper :lol: :lol: 

So the MH is brilliant

And we are really enjoying Scotland at present, mostly the Flora and Fauna with a few castles thrown in

And no midges


----------



## stephenpug

aldra said:


> I think as long as you can forget the cost of the motorhome itself
> 
> Then holidays in it are much cheaper but only good if you enjoy that lifestyle on a holiday
> 
> Certainly owning a MH does not preclude other forms of holidays
> 
> For us at present we can't put the dog in Kennels because of his strict diet and his bad temper :lol: :lol:
> 
> So the MH is brilliant
> 
> And we are really enjoying Scotland at present, mostly the Flora and Fauna with a few castles thrown in
> 
> And no midges


Hi aldra what is the weather like cold ? raining ?  and i hope the dogs paws are not to dirty 
But seriously i hope you are having a good time


----------



## aldra

Hi Stephen

The weather has been sunshine and heavy showers

If his paws are dirty he has a bed and absorbent sheet in the garage  

We use Kylies, really meant for incontinence they wick away the wetness, expensive initially but very effective
Mostly he needs that to drip dry after swimming

In the van I carry dust sheets, can be refolded dozens of times to keep the entrance clean

Need them more for Albert than the dog :lol: :lol: 

Really enjoying Scotland, wild camping next to the River Spey tonight

Exciting that you have almost got your house   

Aldra


----------



## lifestyle

We are off to Barbados for our sons wedding on sunday for 2 weeks cost £4500.   We could have 3/4 months in the MH for that.
You don`t have to spend loads on MH`s so it does not have to be a expensive hobby.

Les


----------



## owl129

*posh site*

Hi 
we are off to a premier site(all mod cons including swimming pool etc.) in a couple of weeks(fingers crossed for weather )at £150 for a week for 5 five of us, I dont think thats bad and quite a bit cheaper than a hotel or holiday let. I know there is the on going cost of the motorhome but even so its still good value IMO 

paul


----------



## kimp

it may have been mentioned on the thread previously, but if you think MHing is expensive, try boating! same sort of running costs, except £4k per year in a marina fees easy. I've done both. MHing for me and my wife. it's a lot cheaper:lol:


----------



## LyndaT

*Tears*

We are looking at many motorhomes and are getting closer and closer to our dream. It won't cost £60k though and won't be in storage, we'll be travelling Europe for roughly 2 years and then our plan (via sea and maybe Arabian sand) is to arrive in India in about 2016. 
It'll be a lot less than the enormous costs of maintaining our home, paying energy bills, council tax etc etc. 
We all need our dreams and if we decide to take that huge leap of faith to fulfill them we should do it with all our heart.
Everyone's dreams are different I guess


----------



## rayrecrok

HI.

We are away for a year going through umpteen countries, we have been on campsites for no more than seven days, the rest of the time we wild camp, and most of the spots, excuse the pun knock spots of any campsites.

How much would it cost to do this, even if you could without a motor home?...

Go away for a couple of weekends each year and under use your van, yes it isn't worth it, use your van for what it is designed for you are quids in.

Ray.


----------



## Lys

Hi

I bought my first MH 8 years ago, when my daughter was 4, for £14k. It's a bit tatty in places but has lots of character. It also means I'm not that precious about little scratches and things that go wrong or particularly worried that it will get stolen or broken in to.

We use it for weekends away, holidays, visiting friends, going to events and even as a spare room sometimes. 

When things go wrong I'm usually able to fix them or get them fixed. And it has never failed an MOT. I have also learned a lot by owning our lovely van.

When my daughter was about 8 she started moaning about going away in he van and wanted to do more flight/hotel holidays, so one day after school, I told her I'd sold the van so we could have two weeks in a hotel in Spain that summer. She cried her eyes out for hours. I hadn't sold the van and we have had the odd flight holiday but on the whole that made us both realise the value of our van. We have so many happy memories with the van involved.

The only reason I'd ever sell it would be to get a newer/better one.

If all those years ago I had measured the financial cost against two or three weeks away a year, then it would have seemed expensive. However, you can't go through life only measuring value against the monetary value. In my opinion, you'll miss so much all the while you're toting up how much it'll cost you. Financially I might not have millions in the bank, but I do feel incredibly rich and that's partly down to owning a Motorhome!


----------



## stephenpug

This may be one of my last posts as my membership is up in a couple of months and as I no longer own a motorhome and rarely look on here now what is the point of renewing 
But on the bright side I have had a good few laughs at some of the posts on here I just wish barryd would wright a book (best seller Hollywood movie ?????) and if you do Barry keep a note of my email and let me know 
We are going to the cottage in France for 5 weeks soon the estate agent has asked us if we would like to sell it (we have only spent a week in it so far) some one who had viewed it in the past has offered €10.000 more then we paid  but we have said no 
Any way if I don't post again I hope every one has a brill summer and not tooooo many problems
Bye for now


----------



## teemyob

stephenpug said:


> This may be one of my last posts as my membership is up in a couple of months and as I no longer own a motorhome and rarely look on here now what is the point of renewing
> But on the bright side I have had a good few laughs at some of the posts on here I just wish barryd would wright a book (best seller Hollywood movie ?????) and if you do Barry keep a note of my email and let me know
> We are going to the cottage in France for 5 weeks soon the estate agent has asked us if we would like to sell it (we have only spent a week in it so far) some one who had viewed it in the past has offered €10.000 more then we paid  but we have said no
> Any way if I don't post again I hope every one has a brill summer and not tooooo many problems
> Bye for now


Bon Chance et Bonne Chance


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

*Re: Tears*



LyndaT said:


> We are looking at many motorhomes and are getting closer and closer to our dream. It won't cost £60k though and won't be in storage, we'll be traveling Europe for roughly 2 years and then our plan (via sea and maybe Arabian sand) is to arrive in India in about 2016.
> It'll be a lot less than the enormous costs of maintaining our home, paying energy bills, council tax etc etc.
> 
> Sounds like a fantastic plan!
> 
> We spend the winter months in India (not in the M/H as I am not that brave). The savings we make by mothballing our house for this period far exceed the costs of the holiday. Obviously the longer you go for the cheaper it makes your daily expenditure.
> 
> On our motorhoming holidays, we find that we spend far less while we are away than we do at home. If we were more organized we could probably let out our house over the 'warmer' months to offset some of the standing charges, water rates and council tax that still need to be paid while we are away enjoying ourselves.
> 
> As for motorhoming being expensive, well you pay your money and take your chances. We use the van for 3-4 months of the year, the vast majority of this is abroad as we find it too expensive to use it in the UK. We have been very fortunate and have lost very little in depreciation on our vans, I am prepared to undertake work myself and enjoy improving the van to improve our comfort. I am also far too tight to spend out a vast amount of money for a van that sits on my drive for the remaining 8 months of the year and would slowly be dripping away its value into the shingle. Initially I had intended to buy a M/H, travel Europe for a couple of months and then sell it, that never happened and we have continued traveling whenever we get the chance and I would be totally lost without my 'man shed' to potter around in when not away.
> 
> It's all about free choice that suits each individual M/H owner (well that's what my wife tells me  ) and I think that it would be very foolhardy to go into motorhoming without doing your sums beforehand. I hope this thread will help anyone who is contemplating buying a M/H as there are some well balanced for and against arguments.


----------



## aldra

Stevenpug

Is it not worth keeping your membership

Who knows what future plans will be

You may be in the ideal position of a having a motorhome based in france
Anyway whatever you do I wish you much happiness in your new home

aldra


----------



## salmonfisher

*Motorhoming expensive*

Oh dear I must have it all wrong then. I thought, buy a New Motorhome pay about forty odd pounds in total. Run the wheels off it in Europe, wild camp when possible. Well I am wrong there, you are not wild camping,because thats in a tent and a far cry from an expensive Motorhome. The longer you are away the cheaper it gets, I think. When we return home both our pensions are back in the bank waiting. Most of our meals are in and around the M/h, as we could not afford to eat out every night on a three month trip. Those cheap plane/hotel holidays have long gone, but the airport taxes still increase. Maybe you can get a week in Benidorm for two for 500 pounds and nothing to show for it on return, save a tan perhaps. So four months a year for say five years going where you wish. Then sell the vehicle seems pretty good to me. If you look after the M/H the depreciation will not be to bad. Also look at all the great friends that are made and seen on travels year after year. John and Chris.


----------



## sylke

Yes motorhoming is expensive, but no it is not a holiday more a different way of life after all we are not waited on hand foot & finger. We still have the cooking,cleaning & washing to do. So why the hell do I love it so much!!!
Sylke :lol:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

sylke said:


> Yes motorhoming is expensive, but no it is not a holiday more a different way of life after all we are not waited on hand foot & finger. We still have the cooking,cleaning & washing to do. So why the hell do I love it so much!!!
> Sylke :lol:


Could it be that the bar is always open...?
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

stephenpug said:


> This may be one of my last posts as my membership is up in a couple of months and as I no longer own a motorhome and rarely look on here now what is the point of renewing
> But on the bright side I have had a good few laughs at some of the posts on here I just wish barryd would wright a book (best seller Hollywood movie ?????) and if you do Barry keep a note of my email and let me know
> We are going to the cottage in France for 5 weeks soon the estate agent has asked us if we would like to sell it (we have only spent a week in it so far) some one who had viewed it in the past has offered €10.000 more then we paid  but we have said no
> Any way if I don't post again I hope every one has a brill summer and not tooooo many problems
> Bye for now


Such kind words thanks!  Hollywood you say! Yes. Ive always fancied myself as a bit of a Brad Pitt!

I can see it now. "Hank the Tank - The Movie" Well they have already done "An Idiot Abroad". 

Anyway you cant let your membership go. We have just decided to go on another foriegn adventure. I cant afford it and should be looking for work but having seen all these posts about gassing, robberies and scams in scary Europe I have loads of great ideas to make a few quid along the way. How could you leave and miss all that!

Come one. You dont need a motorhome to be on here.

The summer of fun is just about to begin! 8O

I can hear the groans already.


----------



## nicholsong

Barry wrote

'... but having seen all these posts about gassing, robberies and scams in scary Europe I have loads of great ideas to make a few quid along the way.'

I am glad we will be safe in Scotland while you are doing your Dick Turpin act in Europe. Meanwhile I know your postcode - please leave the most up-to-date computer at home - you don't want to have it knicked in Europe  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> Barry wrote
> 
> '... but having seen all these posts about gassing, robberies and scams in scary Europe I have loads of great ideas to make a few quid along the way.'
> 
> I am glad we will be safe in Scotland while you are doing your Dick Turpin act in Europe. Meanwhile I know your postcode - please leave the most up-to-date computer at home - you don't want to have it knicked in Europe  :lol:
> 
> Geoff


Your welcome to them! The office stuff is decrepit. I never go in there though! My mobile and laptop tech is pretty good though but of course I Wont be leaving that!


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry wrote
> 
> '... but having seen all these posts about gassing, robberies and scams in scary Europe I have loads of great ideas to make a few quid along the way.'
> 
> I am glad we will be safe in Scotland while you are doing your Dick Turpin act in Europe. Meanwhile I know your postcode - please leave the most up-to-date computer at home - you don't want to have it knicked in Europe  :lol:
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome to them! The office stuff is decrepit. I never go in there though! My mobile and laptop tech is pretty good though but of course I Wont be leaving that!
Click to expand...

And who was complaining recently about customers -Yorkshire farmers - with out of date computers but with matching Range Rovers. How do you know what good mobile kit they had in the R/Rovers -eh lad? :roll: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## HeatherChloe

I think motorhomes hold their value much better than cars - my parents bought a brand new motorhome years ago for £24k and 12 years later they sold it for £17k.

Everyone in Central London has porsches, BMWs, Mercedes, Ferraris, and big 4x4s and all those cars cost loads more than a motorhome, but you can't go off on holiday in them.

I love my motorhome - I drive it around London; I can leave Chloe in it without over-heating because of the curtains and skylights; I can sleep over after a dinner party and drive home in the morning and avoid an expensive taxi home; I am not restricted to dog friendly hotels; I save time by not having to pack things constantly, as I keep it full of underwear, dog food, food stuffs, toiletries etc. 

Insurance is no more than that for a car and I enjoy having a vehicle to drive - yes, there's tax, MOT, resident's parking permit, diesel, insurance - but all vehicles have that. 

I spend nothing on campsites as I pretty much always wild camp. 

I travel alone, but up to four of us could travel at no extra cost. 

So I think it's great value and very freeing.


----------



## Snunkie

We are a family of 6, with children aged between 5 and 12. Holidaying before our motorhome was very difficult because we would have to book 2 rooms (most on,y cater for a max family of 5) and the children were too young to be n a room on their own.

Our insurance is £326 inc full RAC European breakdown cover (comfort insurance)
Tax £165
Mot £45
Service £180 


Flights for the six of us were astronomical to anywhere, let alone the sheer stress of packing no getting everyone on there then tying them down so they don't annoy the passengers in front by kicking their seats and arguing with each other.

We bought a 4 year old MH with very low mileage and every extra fitted and expect to keep it for some time. We're not overly bothered about the depreciation. I use the motorhome at the very least weekly, even through the winter we pile in for day trips to the forest. 
We always do our own food as we couldn't afford to eat out with 6 of us. We use aires where possible to keep costs down. Even the cost of diesel to Spain and back is less than the fights alone would cost us and the memories that we have created for our children, stopping and swimming in rivers, picnic lunches, spontaneous stop offs at playgrounds etc are priceless.
We've never had so much fun as we do in our motorhome and, for us, it is the most practical and cheapest form of holiday.

I guess It really does depend on your circumstances and what your alternatives are.

Lucy


----------



## bazzeruk

Snunkie said:


> We are a family of 6, with children aged between 5 and 12. Holidaying before our motorhome was very difficult because we would have to book 2 rooms (most on,y cater for a max family of 5) and the children were too young to be n a room on their own.
> 
> Our insurance is £326 inc full RAC European breakdown cover (comfort insurance)
> Tax £165
> Mot £45
> Service £180
> 
> Flights for the six of us were astronomical to anywhere, let alone the sheer stress of packing no getting everyone on there then tying them down so they don't annoy the passengers in front by kicking their seats and arguing with each other.
> 
> We bought a 4 year old MH with very low mileage and every extra fitted and expect to keep it for some time. We're not overly bothered about the depreciation. I use the motorhome at the very least weekly, even through the winter we pile in for day trips to the forest.
> We always do our own food as we couldn't afford to eat out with 6 of us. We use aires where possible to keep costs down. Even the cost of diesel to Spain and back is less than the fights alone would cost us and the memories that we have created for our children, stopping and swimming in rivers, picnic lunches, spontaneous stop offs at playgrounds etc are priceless.
> We've never had so much fun as we do in our motorhome and, for us, it is the most practical and cheapest form of holiday.
> 
> I guess It really does depend on your circumstances and what your alternatives are.
> 
> Lucy


We are also looking at costs - we reckon about £1500 per year.

Do you not have a Habitation check? What about CC and CCC membership?
Our MOT and service was £300 (no repairs needed) so you are doing well to get it for £220
We also have to pay for storage at £300, which is a pain.
Did have a wiring repair this year - another £260.

Of course, that is without diesel and food, but they would be incidental costs on a holiday anyway.

We have been looking at alternatives and a cottage would cost at least £750 for a week, so we would only get a couple of holidays instead of the six or seven we currently get.

Our biggest decision now is whether we downsize to a campervan (get it on the drive) or stay as we are, but we are definitely going to carry on motor-homing because of the freedom.

e.g. - daughter is camping in Wales and has asked us to join her and her husband for a few days.

Couldn't do that if we didn't have the motorhome.


----------



## stephenpug

Snunkie said:


> We are a family of 6, with children aged between 5 and 12. Holidaying before our motorhome was very difficult because we would have to book 2 rooms (most on,y cater for a max family of 5) and the children were too young to be n a room on their own.
> 
> Our insurance is £326 inc full RAC European breakdown cover (comfort insurance)
> Tax £165
> Mot £45
> Service £180
> 
> Flights for the six of us were astronomical to anywhere, let alone the sheer stress of packing no getting everyone on there then tying them down so they don't annoy the passengers in front by kicking their seats and arguing with each other.
> 
> We bought a 4 year old MH with very low mileage and every extra fitted and expect to keep it for some time. We're not overly bothered about the depreciation. I use the motorhome at the very least weekly, even through the winter we pile in for day trips to the forest.
> We always do our own food as we couldn't afford to eat out with 6 of us. We use aires where possible to keep costs down. Even the cost of diesel to Spain and back is less than the fights alone would cost us and the memories that we have created for our children, stopping and swimming in rivers, picnic lunches, spontaneous stop offs at playgrounds etc are priceless.
> We've never had so much fun as we do in our motorhome and, for us, it is the most practical and cheapest form of holiday.
> 
> I guess It really does depend on your circumstances and what your alternatives are.
> 
> Lucy


Great post Lucy if you use your van regularly at home and France it can be the best holidays in the world
BUT unfortunately i only get 4 weeks holiday a year and working in my shop (butcher) i can never get a weekend off so for us it was just to expensive and we could not justify the cost.but when we retire in 12 years time we would love to buy another one and use it on the continent regularly that way it would be very cost effective 
so use it as often as you can and enjoy it


----------



## onnilucky

I have spent 40 years travelling the world in a Naval career so I have been there, seen that.
This friday we pick up our first MH to see the inland areas that I have never seen.
The accountant spreadsheet the life out of us to get to this decision and it will work for us. 
As I don't fly Europe/Scandinavia has been by trains and hotels which I got bored when just passing great looking places which we can now go to and stop without the trouble of finding a bed.
Good luck with your world travels, and maybe try a MH again once you have "been there, seen it"


----------



## tony50

If we looked at the cost we probably do the same as you, but we like going where we want my holiday stars when leaving my home we also like knowing that the beds and the rest have all our own stuff , unlike hotels ,Deviating a bit we are staying in the newly revamped Travelodge 5 miles from the NEC. for the M/H &caravan Show, reason we live 300 round trip miles away from NEC. 3nights at T/lodge £29 X 3 . Caravan Club Nec. park expensive . what we save by not towing covers a lot of the cost.
Tony A.


----------



## stephenpug

onnilucky said:


> I have spent 40 years travelling the world in a Naval career so I have been there, seen that.
> This friday we pick up our first MH to see the inland areas that I have never seen.
> The accountant spreadsheet the life out of us to get to this decision and it will work for us.
> As I don't fly Europe/Scandinavia has been by trains and hotels which I got bored when just passing great looking places which we can now go to and stop without the trouble of finding a bed.
> Good luck with your world travels, and maybe try a MH again once you have "been there, seen it"


Pre motorhome we have done thailand india america most of europe bulgeria etc etc etc so it was nice to slow down in the van it was just the lack of holiday time to get the full use which you have to do to justify the high cost of leaving it idle in a farmers barn depreciating in value by the day
we have bought a cottage in france with the money we got from selling our van in fact i am going out to it thursday am for 3 weeks and in 12 years time we will hopefully have the choice as to sell the cottage at a profit and buy another brand new van (after carefully vetting all the dealerships) OR retire to france and rent out our uk home for income 
you are only on this earth once so you have to look at all your options and do what you think is best for you and your family 8O


----------



## Snunkie

stephenpug said:


> Great post Lucy if you use your van regularly at home and France it can be the best holidays in the world
> BUT unfortunately i only get 4 weeks holiday a year and working in my shop (butcher) i can never get a weekend off so for us it was just to expensive and we could not justify the cost.but when we retire in 12 years time we would love to buy another one and use it on the continent regularly that way it would be very cost effective
> so use it as often as you can and enjoy it


Time off work is the biggest restriction for a lot of people. I guess that's why the majority of Motorhomers seem to be retired from their jobs. We can't wait for that freedom. Motor homing certainly wouldn't suit everybody but most likely will suit some at certain points in their lives depending on circumstances.

Currently we both have our own businesses but I set mine up so that we just work term time because I have four young children and my staff also have children so this works for us. It does mean that I often go away with the children without my husband as he cannot spare the time to take much holiday, being a completely different and very hectic business and he has to make sure he has cover, whereas I don't so they are all contributing factors.

We're lucky enough to be able to fit our 29ft motorhome on our drive, although only just, and we have people stopping and asking us how on earth we get it on there as it is parallel to the road and our house and they're convinced we have a fake hedge that goes up and down  
We literally have inches to play with when manoeuvring but at least everyone can see its not an easy one to nick!
The fact that its right there means that we use it as often as possible. If it had to be in storage (I have free storage available at my parents half hour away) it would not get used anywhere near as much.

It definitely is down to the individual as to whether the lifestyle suits them or not and its great that you can try it, give it up and restart it if you so wish when the circumstances are right.

Good luck with your travels


----------



## PhilK

*Motorhome costs*

There are some really good points being raised in this discussion. My view is that owners who are new to the hobby are in a market that has topped out a few years ago and sometimes new prices have fallen from year to year. From 2000 to 2009 motorhomes at least doubled in price so you could get your money back every three years. At the same time a motorhome makes holidays cheaper even after insurance etc but of course zero depreciation. 
All the above said, we like the op can now see how much more expensive a hobby it is now, but we love it.
Phil


----------



## Junebeere

*Not bought one yet!!*

Thanks for the differing views....... for us we are sick to death of airports, delays, cramped seating, low cost rip off airlines.... Let alone the disappointing hotels with excellent write ups. Sick of those having to make the most of it (cos what else can you do) holidays!! I am interested in the real cost if purchasing and running a new motorhome.....


----------



## joedenise

That's very much a "how long's a piece of string?" question.

You can spend a relatively low figure or you can go into 6 figures. What you need to do is set your budget and then look for a MH, not the other way round.

Denise


----------



## Junebeere

Sorry perhaps I was not clear - the actual running cost not the cost of purchase.


----------



## Crazywater

Off the top of my head...

Fixed costs (well sort fixed):
Tax and insurance
Van service
Habitation service / fixing stuff
Storage (possibly)

Variable costs: 
Fuel
Gas (cooking and heating)
Tyres

Potential bottomless pit:
Accessories :roll: 


No point in me providing numbers as mine are in €€€'s


----------



## bubble63

hi

last year we drove the motorhome down the Le Grande Bornand and ski'd for a week in the feb half term , had great time and enjoyed the whole experience, especially LGB

however...... the site fee's were 300€ inc elec. an apartment in the same location with 50 sq meters of space, same time this year is 650€ 

the tunnel is cheaper, the payage is cheaper, the diesel is half! the drive is faster

when we are down there we will have a car, but will need a hotel room for the drive down.

when I work out the costs they are much the same

I won't have to winterise the motorhome, it will stay under its cover , with the tax off , SORN.

it is six of one and half a dozen of the other

if we were going to ski for a few weeks, the motorhome wins

for a week at half term, apartment / drive by car , wins.

Neil


----------



## 91502

We only run one car and the MH is our second vehicle so this cuts the costs a little.
I realise a second car alone would be cheaper to run, tax and insure but not by much and a MH and car would be considerably more.
This is my reasoning for not selling the MH now we have a house in France and I am sticking to it.
James


----------



## Zozzer

The real cost of motorhome touring depends on quiet a few variables.
The most important being the type of MH you buy and how often your able to use it.

We deliberately chose our Autosleeper because it was small, could be used a day van or for touring Europe. We decided from day one it would not be staying in front of our house like a status symbol only to be polished every weekend and taken on the road for our annual holiday.

I firmly believe the more you use your MH the more cost effective it becomes. Now I keep a spreadsheet on the PC of all expenses associated with the MH, daytrips out and holidays. Now I could come out with all sorts of stats, but the only thing I've not been able to quantify is PLEASURE per MILE.

Motorhoming is only expensive if you want it to be.


----------



## stephenpug

Just got back after 5 weeks in our French cottage we loved it 
But had a e-mail to say my subscription is up in 20 days so good bye if you are in limogues and a nutter in a CAR gives you a wave it is probably me as I can't get out of the habit 
So farewell and happy holidays bye all


----------



## Wupert

stephenpug said:


> Just got back after 5 weeks in our French cottage we loved it
> But had a e-mail to say my subscription is up in 20 days so good bye if you are in limogues and a nutter in a CAR gives you a wave it is probably me as I can't get out of the habit
> So farewell and happy holidays bye all


I do hope you enjoy being in the same place for the rest of your life.

We holiday in Wales Scotland England France Belgium Holland Germany Austria Switzerland Slovenia and most of all enjoy the Island hopping in Croatia.

Each to his choice I suppose


----------



## Techno100

Re OP
Yes
Am I concerned?
No 
8)


----------



## angelaa

In the summer months we can only manage Saturday nights away because of work, now we can start having full weekends away. Those nights away are precious to us. It depends on your circumstances as to how things suit you. Yes we could have a lot of b&b's for the price we paid and running costs, but to us the motorhome is having our comforts around us. Worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## VanFlair

Techno100 said:


> Re OP
> Yes
> Am I concerned?
> No
> 8)


I think this about sums it up, when you start to be concerned you start to ask the question.

Martin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It depends on how you look at it, a very nice Hymer couple we shared some wine with back in 2008, dealt with it so.

I'll use our figures as it's easier, Our Laika cost us 18k, so first night the cost was £18k,
next £9k, 
next £4.5k 
next £2.25 k, 
£1.12k, 
£562, 
£281,
£140,
£70
£35,
£17.50
£8.70
£4.39
£2.19
£1.09 on night 15.

Tell me where you can stay for less than £1 per night, and with that view, so not expensive, just a lot of money up front, look at it as a deposit, OK your land yacht might cost more, but the same applies and just take s a few days longer to become £1 per night.

It was beside a loch somewhere in Scotland and he I think was a Joiner and had changed the seating around since they got it, so if you're on here, Hi and thanks for a really nice evening, if a little belated.


----------



## barryd

Mrs D just told me the latest figures for our trip so far. Been away about 6 weeks and the nightly cost for camping, water and emptying is now up to 77p!! Thats just not good enough. It was ruined by three nights at Annecy where the Aire cost a whopping €8 a night! Oh and I put €2 in an honesty box the other day up in the mountains in the Ardeche.

Thats it now. No more expensive overnight stops for us!


----------



## nicholsong

We toured West of Scotland this year (care of MOT), back to Poland and have booked flight and holiday in our (usual) place in La Palma(Canaries)

What is the debate re MH or other travel?

Except possibly money?

Geoff


----------



## 1302

I have just worked out that even if we didnt get any money back for ours (which is damned unlikely)  with roughly 450 night out over the past three years together with camp fees our nightly cost for two of us would sit at £50...

But its not all about cost either - some of the nights out and location were priceless!


----------



## whenIretire

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It depends on how you look at it, a very nice Hymer couple we shared some wine with back in 2008, dealt with it so.
> 
> I'll use our figures as it's easier, Our Laika cost us 18k, so first night the cost was £18k,
> next £9k,
> next £4.5k
> next £2.25 k,
> £1.12k,
> £562,
> £281,
> £140,
> £70
> £35,
> £17.50
> £8.70
> £4.39
> £2.19
> £1.09 on night 15.
> 
> Tell me where you can stay for less than £1 per night, and with that view, so not expensive, just a lot of money up front, look at it as a deposit, OK your land yacht might cost more, but the same applies and just take s a few days longer to become £1 per night.
> 
> It was beside a loch somewhere in Scotland and he I think was a Joiner and had changed the seating around since they got it, so if you're on here, Hi and thanks for a really nice evening, if a little belated.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the cost per night doesn't half each night that you stay in the van - it only does this on the first occasion.

So 1st night £18k
2nd night £9k
3rd night £6k (ie 18k divided by 3)
4th night £4.5k (18k divided by 4)
and so on,
so by night 15 you are still at £1200 on average for each night.

You'll hit the magical £1 per night after spending 18000 nights in your van.

I daren't work out how much I'm still averaging per night at the moment, but then I have only had the van 4 months, give it a couple more years and I might be brave enough to calculate it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That's another way of looking at it :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That's another way of looking at it :wink: :wink:


----------



## stephenpug

Just bumping this out of devil meant as sit is my last day of subscription lol BYEeeeeee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

stephenpug said:


> Just bumping this out of devil meant as sit is my last day of subscription lol BYEeeeeee


Typical Sh*t stirring brummy   sod off, & don't come back


----------



## DerekAud

stephenpug said:


> Just bumping this out of devil meant as sit is my last day of subscription lol BYEeeeeee


Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## stephenpug

Kev_n_Liz said:


> stephenpug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping this out of devil meant as sit is my last day of subscription lol BYEeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Sh*t stirring brummy   sod off, & don't come back
Click to expand...

Ooooooo have I touched a nerve lol ;-D


----------



## grumpyman

I had considered my Motorhome rather expensive for holidays until recently we were asked by friends if we would like to go to Crete with them in a Hotel for 7 days. £976 all inclusive but I do not get 7 days holiday as I will spend 2 of them travelling there and back. I will also not spend all my time in the hotel so lets add another couple of hundred quid.
I have recently returned from 6 weeks in Spain and Portugal, cost £2700. which I know some will say I could have done far cheaper. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

stephenpug said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephenpug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping this out of devil meant as sit is my last day of subscription lol BYEeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Sh*t stirring brummy   sod off, & don't come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooooo have I touched a nerve lol ;-D
Click to expand...

Not likely, I had them all removed by my first wife, big girl, black and white fur, 4 legs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

grumpyman said:


> I had considered my Motorhome rather expensive for holidays until recently we were asked by friends if we would like to go to Crete with them in a Hotel for 7 days. £976 all inclusive but I do not get 7 days holiday as I will spend 2 of them travelling there and back. I will also not spend all my time in the hotel so lets add another couple of hundred quid.
> I have recently returned from 6 weeks in Spain and Portugal, cost £2700. which I know some will say I could have done far cheaper. :lol:


You could have done it far cheaper.   always willing to oblige.


----------



## Dill

Me too


----------

